# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  [فوری] برنامه دوپینگ کنکور تا عید + 40 مرحله آزمون (1400)

## mahdi_artur

*سلام خدمت تمامی عزیزان
**اول از همه از عنوانی که انتخاب کردم معذرت میخوام...شاید جنبه تبلیغاتی داشته باشه ولی مجبور بودم این طور عنوان رو انتخاب کنم تا افراد بیشتری از این طرح خیر استفاده کنند.
*
در این طرح با بررسی شرایط مختلف اومدم دانش آموزان رو به 3 دسته عمده تقسیم کردم:
1. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند و تا به این جای کار نتیجه و تراز دلخواه شون (تراز لااقل بالای 6000 ) رو گرفتند.
2. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند ولی نتیجه خوبی نگرفتند و امیدشون رو از دست دادند تقریبا.
3. دانش آموزانی که اصلا با برنامه خاصی پیش نرفتند و تقریبا استارت جدی هم برای کنکور 1400 نزدند.

خب ، الان با دانش آموزان دسته اول و اون دوستانی که مسیرشون مشخص بوده از قبل یا مشاور دارن خداحافظی می کنم و براشون آرزوی موفقیت دارم، خدافظتون باشه.

اما برسیم به داوطلبان دسته 2 و 3
داوطلبین این دو دسته عمدتا جزو نفراتی هستند که یا با برنامه آزمون نمیتونن پیش روی کنن و یا هنوز شروع جدی نداشتند و نیاز به یک برنامه مناسب برای مطالعه و اتمام دروس دارند.

*کلیت برنامه دوپینگ:
*برنامه دوپینگ کنکور یک برنامه با قابلیت شخصی سازی هست که تقریبا میشه گفت با یک بودجه بندی معقول و مناسب سعی شده در عرض 160 روز مطالعه و تست زنی 90 درصد مطالب تمامی دروس کنکور مطالعه ، تست زنی ، خلاصه نویسی و بار ها مرور بشه و به صورت پیوسته آزمون داده بشه تا فراموش نشن.

*سوالات رایج شما از این طرح: (شناخت کلی طرح با طرح سوال و جواب)*

 1. هر درس در برنامه دوپینگ به چه شکل مطالعه میشه؟!
درس ادبیات: با 2 رویکرد متفاوت یکی مبحثی و دیگری درس به درس 
درس عربی: با 2 رویکرد درس به درس و مبحثی (در این درس از کلاس استاد فلاح برای مباحث فعل ، اسم ، ترکیب و از تدریس واعظی برای بحث ترجمه استفاده شده)
درس دینی: درس به درس و برای مرور تست پوششی مروری
درس زبان: شاید کم لطفی در حق این درس حس بشه ولی تا پایان عید داخل برنامه تمامی لغات زبان دهم / یازدهم / دوازدهم بسته میشن
درس ریاضی: تمامی مباحث مطالعه + تست زنی + بارها مرور با تست پوششی و تست های کنکور انجام میشه (به جز = هندسه 1 و 2 یا همون هندسه پایه و مقاطع مخروطی)
درس فیزیک: تمامی مباحث مطالعه + تست زنی انجام میشه + بارها مرور
درس شیمی: کل فصول شیمی در این طرح تا عید بسته میشه
نکته مهم: برای درس شیمی ما تا آخر مسیر که شیمی قاطع و کامل بسته بشه اینطور پیش میریم:ماه اول درسنامه از مبتکران میخونید و تست سخت آموزشی از آی کیو میزنید. (به هیچ عنوان سراغ تست های مبتکران نمیرید! یا اگر رفتید تست های vit رو حل کنید!) در همین ماه متن کتاب هم طبق درسنامه مبتکران روخوانی میشه! 
ماه دوم متن کتاب درسی دقیق مطالعه میشه و بعدا همه تست های مبتکران (واجب یا دوجلدی ولی واجب برای پایه خیلی بهتره!!) شخم زده میشه
در اصل برای یک فصل یک ماه درسنامه و تست آموزشی میزنید و ماه بعد تست سرعتی و تحلیل جامع تر و دقیق تر متن کتاب این طوری تا بیاید یک دور شیمی رو ببندین هر فصل رو 2 بار با دقت وحشیانه زیاد بستین! و بعد وارد مرور بعدی میشین که اونم نسخه خوبی واستون پیچیدم!
درس زیست: در این درس به صورت فصل به فصل جلو رفتیم. (برای دوستانی که ضعیف هستند توصیه می کنم خارج از تایم برنامه یک کلاس زیست هم شرکت کنند ، پیشنهاد هم حنیف عظیمی هست) + بارها مرور2. ساختار کلی این برنامه به چه شکل هستش؟!
برنامه ما به این شکل هست:
*هر یک ماهی میشه = یک فاز (فاز الف ، ب  ، پ ، ت و ...)*
*هر یک فازی شامل 10 تا پلن هست (پلن 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 و ...)*
*هر پلنی شامل 3 روز مطالعه خالص هست*
*هر روزی حاوی 11 ساعت مطالعه خالص هست که میتونید در کنارش خارج از برنامه ، یک الی سه کلاس هم بگذارید ولی بیشتر از 3 کلاس توصیه نمیشه به هیچ عنوان (پیشنهاد ما: کلاس عربی فلاح ، زبان زینعلی و زیست حنیف)
*3. پس آزمونا چین؟
*بعد از اتمام هر پلن یک آزمون از قلم چی ها یا هر آزمون دیگه ای که سال های گذشته برگزار شده هم داخل فایل 10 آزمون همان فاز قرار گرفته که باید نصف روز بزنید و نصف روز تحلیل کنید. (این آزمون ها لزوما از بودجه برنامه نیستن ! ممکنه عقب تر باشن برای مرور مباحث قبل تر یا حتی خیلی جلو تر باشن برای آشنا شدن با هر سبک تستی)*
*یعنی فاز الف حاوی 10 پلن 3 روزه هست که بین این پلن ها 10 مینی آزمون هم میزنید یعنی هر فازی از برنامه 40 روز طول میکشه*
*به این شکل:
فاز الف پلن شماره 1 
آزمون شماره 1 از فایل 10 آزمون
فاز الف پلن شماره 2 
و ...
این وسط انقدر آزمون میزنید که سیر بشید از هر چی آزمونه*
*ولی بازم اگر میخواید آزمون موسسه ای شرکت کنید برای تفریح و خوشگذرونی میتونید دو آزمون در ماه هم مثلا قلم چی بدین (ولی محوریت عملکردتون روی برنامه و آزمون های میان پِلَنی برنامه است)*4. من به شدت وسواسیم و یه جورایی سرعتم پایینه در مطالعه برنامه شما پیش روی تندی نداره؟!

*لطفا برنامه رو زود قضاوت نکنید...* 
*تا حالا خیلی اتفاق افتاده که بچه ها برنامه رو کامل ندیده میان یه سری نظرات نادرست در موردش میدن به ما:*
*مثلا یه نفر ندیده بود که ما چندین مرتبه برگشتیم به فصل فلان فیزیک و دوباره ترمیمش کردیم و حسابی تست ازش گذاشتیم داخل برنامه! فقط ماه اول رو دیده بود و اومده بود می گقت: "برو بابا! این دیگه چه سمی بود! آخه چجوری توی 12 ساعت یه فصل فیزیک رو تموم کنم؟! برو بابا این برنامه یک ریال هم ارزش نداره!"*
*ولی وقتی رسیده بود ماه های بعدی دیده بود که همون فصل شاید 3 الی 4 بار دیگه مرور و ترمیم شده !* 
*
**ما دو دانش آموز داریم:*
*نفر اول: برای حرکت شناسی میاد و همون اول سال 50 ساعت وقت میگذاره! و دیگه ولش میکنه به امون خدا تا برسه به جمع بندیا! (البته چاره ای هم نداره! چون اگه بخواد بازم وقت بگذاره و مرور کنه نمیتونه فصل های بعدی رو 50 ساعته بخونه و وقت کم میاره!)*
*نفر دوم: میاد ماه اول 10 ساعت میده به حرکت شناسی و بقیه فصلا رو هم در کنارش کار میکنه / ماه دوم دوباره مرورش میکنه و با تست ترمیم میکنه فصل رو / ماه سوم بازم مرور و تست و ...*
*نتیجه ای که نفر اول میگیره اینه کارنامه کنکورش: 20 درصد به زور فیزیک*
*اما نتیجه ای که نفر دوم میگیره اینه: 80 درصد فیزیک!*
*کنکور زیاد درس خوندن نیست!* 
*درست و زیاد درس خوندنه!*
5. تعداد 10 آزمون برای 30 روز مطالعه زیاد نیست؟ من سطحم خیلی پایینه و مطمئن نیستم بتونم از پسش بر بیام!
این تعداد آزمون قبول می کنیم که زیاده 
*ولی این نکته رو هم دقت کنید که آزمون زدن به این معنا نیست که شما تمامی مباحث رو مطالعه کرده باشین و بیاید آزمون بزنید! اتفاقا برعکس، خیلی از تستای کنکور سرجلسه باید رها بشن (حالا یا نخوندین یا شک دارین یا ...) و در کنار این موضوع ، نکته کار این هست که برنامه قابلیت شخصی سازی داره و میتونید تعداد آزمون ها رو کمتر کنید و در عوض تایم جبرانی برای کلاس هایی که شرکت می کنید یا مطالعه دروس برای مدرسه و ... قرار بدین.*
6. مدرسه مهمه سال کنکور؟!به هیچ عنوان! 
7. روش مطالعه هر درس رو توضیح میدین؟
*روش مطالعه هر درس برای هر فردی خاص خودش هست و شما باید روش های خودتون رو پیدا میکردین تا الان ولی بطور کلی روش مطالعه هر درس دقیقا در روند مطالعاتیش در برنامه مون گنجونده شده
دقیقا برنامه هر فردی هم خاص خودش هست و این برنامه هم نیاز داره برخی بخش هاش رو شخصی کنید متناسب با سرعت مطالعاتی و منابع خودتون و ...* 

فقط یه روش خیلی خوب واسه زیست میگم که خیلیا نتیجه ازش گرفتن استفاده کنید.

*روش مطالعه زیست (خودمونی) :
*
*اول از همه باید روی مطالب پایه ای مثل سلول و بافت و ... مسلط بشی (پیشنهادم به نظام جدیدا اینه 3 فصل اول زیست دوم نظام قدیم رو از روی پی دی اف مطالعه اش کنن! خیلی کمک میکنه!)

بعدا باید شروع کنی به مطالعه متن کتاب دهم (دوازدهم رو به موازات دهم جلو میبری و دهم که تموم شد میری سراغ یازدهم یا هر مدل دیگه ای فرق نمیکنه) ، فصل به فصل جلو می بری ، 

اول متن کتاب ، بعدا متن جزوه عمارلو ، بعدا تست جزوه عمارلو از همون مبحث میزنی اما با تایمر، در مرحله تست زنی هر تست که از جزوه میزنی کرنومتر میزنی و تایمی که اون تست طول کشید تا به جواب برسی رو یادداشت می کنی کنار همون تست ، این تایم رفته رفته باید پایین بیاد .. بعد از زدن تست های اون مبحث جوابت رو با کلیدش چک میکنی ، اگه درست باشه که هیچ ، اگه غلط زده باشی باید همون مبحثی که تستشو اشتباه زدی همون موقع دوباره از جزوه بخونی و اگر نیاز شد متن کتابم کنارت باشه نکته شو حاشیه نویسی کنی کنار همون مبحث و سرفصل از کتاب درسی .. حالا فرض کن تست بعدی رو هم اشتباه زده باشی ولی اون تست از همون بحثی باشه که الان مطالعه اش کردی، در این صورت این تست علامت دار میشه برای مرور دی ماه و فروردین .. دی ماه وقتی جزوه رو باز می کنی که مرور کنی بعد از مرور سریع متن جزوه میری سراغ تستای علامت زده ات ، این قضیه برای کتاب درسی هم صدق میکنه و حاشیه نویسی ها همراه با مرور شکل ها و متن کتاب مرور میشه ..

متن کتاب و جزوه و تستِ جزوه که تموم شد میری سراغ تستای نشرالگو (نسل جدید ، باید فصل به فصل تستاشونو بزنی) 

تستای نشر الگو رو با توجه به زمانی که داری گزینشی یا کلی میزنی، 
گزینشی برای کسی که مثلا 4 روز مونده به تاریخ آزمون این هفته اش و دیگه وقت بیشتری نداره ، پس تستای ضریب 3 یا حتی 4 رو میزنه (این واسه کسی که برنامه دوپینگ رو اجرا میکنه هم صادقه تستای زوج رو بزن اول کار!)
تستای نشر الگو به همون روند تستای عمارلو زده میشن (کرنومتر زدن .. تحلیل .. علامت دار کردن ) 

چرا تو این مرحله کرنومتر برای هر تست زده میشه و تایم کنار تست یادداشت میشه؟ 
این قضیه مغز رو عادت میده که علاوه بر افزایش دقت و عملکرد بهتر در به جواب رسیدن ، در زمان کوتاه تری هم به پاسخ برسه و وقتی وارد آزمون زدن شدی "تایم کم" که معضل جدید برای 80 درصد بچه ها میشه برای تو عادی باشه .. 

پنج شنبه قبل آزمونت ، یا اگه آزمون نمیری جمعه همون هفته باید تستایی از نشر الگو که از اون فصل هنوز نزدی رو به صورت تایم دار آزمونی از خودت بگیری، یعنی مثلا 40 یا 50 تا تست در مدت زمان 40 دقیقه میزنی ، بعدش تحلیل میکنی، اما این بار تستایی که غلط زدی نمیری مرور کنی مبحثش رو ، این بار میای نکته اون تست رو داخل دفتر 200 برگ نکات زیستت یادداشت می کنی ولی این تستا دیگه لازم نیست علامت دار بشن چرا؟ چون نکته اون تست رو واسه مرور یادداشت کردی و دیگه اون تست میسوزه با مرور شدن نکته اش و نیازی به زده شدن دوباره نداره.. ، این دفتر تایم دی و بهمن و فروردین و جمع بندی خرداد به فریادت میرسه.. میای 3 4 5 بار مرورش میکنی در تایم های مرور و جمع بندی ..

این مراحل فصل به فصل جلو میره تا که برسی به آزمونای جامع ، یا آزمون هایی که اومدن مثلا 4 تا فصل از دهم رو ازت خواستن، تو این آزمونا میای تست جامع میزنی ، آزمون از منتا میسازی (یا دانلود میکنی از کانال هایی که تست قرار میدن) از اون 4 فصل و میزنی و این تستا اگر غلط زده شدن نکاتشون میره داخل همون دفتر 200 برگ .. 

برای آزمونای جامع و کلی که مثلا کل پایه رو آوردن به همین صورت جلو میری .. 

ولی تایم بعد از عید آزمون های جامع گسترده تر میشه ، اینجا کارت شدید تر میشه ولی جای نگرانی نیست ، تو 2 یا شایدم 3 تا دفتر 200 برگ نکته ناب از تمام تستایی که تا حالا غلط زدی جهت مرورت داری ، در کنار اینا میای یه کتاب جامع برمیداری و هر هفته از بعد عید 3 الی 4 تا آزمون جامع به حالت کنکور میزنی تحلیل میکنی و نکته نویسی میکنی و دفتر نکات رو مرور میکنی (این حالت به شرطی اجرایی میشه که تا اسفند سعی کنی پایه رو بسته باشی و از دوازدهم نهایت 2 یا 3 تا فصل باقی گذاشته باشی در غیر این صورت بدیهی هست که نمیتونی به این زودی ها جامع کنکوری بزنی و خب فصل به فصل باید بری جلو تا به یه نقطه خوب برسی و بعد جامع زدن شروع کنی)*
8. اومدیم و این برنامه رو اجرا کردیم و عقب افتادیم ازش ... تایم جبرانی داره؟
بله! اگر عقب افتادین هر به 3 روز میتونید روز 4 ام که آزمونه رو کنسل کنید و بشینید جبرانش کنید...هر چقدر که جبرانی تون بیشتر باشه طبیعتا تعداد آزمون و تست تون میاد پایین و بازدهی برنامه هم پایین تر
9. این برنامه تا عیده ؟ بعدش چی؟
* فعلا این 160 روز رو اجرا کنید تا بعدشم بگم. (اون دیگه میشه جمع بندی)
*10. من از این برنامه خوشم اومده فقط یه سری درسارو خودم میخوام شخصی کنم ، کلاسم میرم و ...
خوشحالم که خوشت اومده دوست عزیز
*بهترین کار اینه هر درسی که خودت میخوای بخونی رو خارج از تایم برنامه قرارش بدی ولی اگر باز نتونستی و تایم مطالعه ات کم تر از 12 ساعت بود هیچ اشکالی نداره جایگزین کنی ( :*
11. من روزی 4 ساعت آزادم میتونم این برنامه رو اجرا کن و نتیجه بگیرم؟
*طبیعتا خیر...
*12. این برنامه به درد نظام قدیمی که اومده جدید میخوره؟
*طبیعتا بله.
*13. من دانش آموزم ....
*ادامه نده ... اگه مدرسه ات اذیت میکنه یا تایم کمی داره این برنامه به دردت نمیخوره ولی میتونی ازش توی مطالعه یه سری درسا الگو برداری* 
14. تقریبا چند ساعت بخونم تا برنامه تموم بشه هر روز؟
*11 ساعت مفید...حالا یه نفر 18 ساعت میخونه تا 11 ساعتش مفید باشه ، یه نفرم 12 ساعت میخونه و 11 ساعتش مفیده (بستگی به خودت داره)*15. این برنامه از پیش تنظیم شده است ، من مشاور میگیرم و 10 میلیون میدم بهش تا واسم برنامه اختصاصی خودم رو تنظیم کنه!
موفق باشی
*فقط یه مطلبم بگم : 90 درصد مشاورین معروف به 200 الی 300 نفر یه برنامه کلی میدن با جزئیات متفاوت (میتونستی جزئیات این برنامه رو طبق خواسته خودت تغییر بدی و ازش رایگان بهره بگیری)*16. منابع کمک درسی که داخل برنامه هست چیاست؟ میشه جایگزین هم کرد؟ من هزینه خرید دوباره کتاب ندارم...

بله میتونی جایگزین کنی 

ولی منابع برنامه ایناست: 

ادبیات: 
مبحثی های نشر الگو (همه رو بگیرید، اگر هم با لغت و تاریخش حال نمی کنید پیشنهادم کتاب تک جلدی لغت تاریخ املای هفت خوانِ خیلی سبزه! تکرار می کنم! هیچ فرقی ندارن اینا با هم فقط فرقشون تعداد تست شونه!) 
 میکرو تست جامع ادبیات گاج (درس به درس)


عربی: 
جامع خیلی سبز (غزال موسوی)
+ تنها درسی که دیدن کلاس رو واسش توصیه می کنم! اونم کلاس استاد فلاح !

دینی:
جامع پایه و دوازدهم سفیرخرد (ویرایش آخرش که تازه اومده در غیر این صورت به درد نمیخوره!)

زبان:
جامع زبان انگلیسی (کیاسالار)
+ اگه خیلی تکرار میکنم خیلی ضعیف باشین یه کلاسم بنویسید! فرقیم نداره با کی فقط بنویسید و باهاش جلو برید! (پیشنهادم زینعلیه!)

زیست:
پایه دهم و یازدهم نسل جدید نشر الگو
پایه دوازدهم کتاب میکرو تست زیست 12هم گاج (آخرین ویرایش!)

شیمی:
واجب دهم/یازدهم مبتکران
2 جلدی دوازدهم مبتکران
جامع آی کیو (آخرین ویرایش که الفتی و قربانیان نوشتن!)

فیزیک:
دهم یازدهم نشرالگو
دوازدهم خیلی سبز

ریاضی:
آموزش و تست: تخته سیاه (آخرین چاپ)
تست: مهروماه دو جلدی
داخل برنامه تون هر دو تا رو قرار دادم! 

2 تا کتاب جیبی مهروماه » یکی واژگان عربی و یکی واژگان زبان جیبی

*عکس منابع:*
** نکات مهم در مورد سوالات رایج بچه ها (سوالات ارسالی)

**درس زبان از برنامه حذف نشده* *قسمت pr یا مرور دوره ای برنامه رو نگاه کنید*
*نوشتیم:*
*40 لغت زبان هر روز + کلوز و ریدینگ*
*یعنی تا عید فقط گرامر رو نخوندین

**نکته به شدت مهم در زیست اینه که شما دوز مرور تون بالا باشه*
*حالا شما میاید میگید تایم زیست در برنامه کم نیست ؟*
*اگر بیشتر تایم قرار میدادیم برای هر فصل زیست تا عید یک دور هم بسته نمیشد، از طرفی اگر از تایم درس دیگه ای برای زیست هزینه میکردیم قطعا درسای دیگه تون تا عید جمع نمیشد.*
*کلا ماهیت زیست اینه که شما وقتی غرق مطالعه اش میشید چه 3 ساعت وقت بدید چه 10 ساعت آخرش متوجه میشید که همون قدری داخل 10 ساعت مطالعه کردین که داخل 3 ساعت خونده بودین*
*حالا این مثال رو بخونید تا درست متوجه بشید منظورم رو:*
* به یه نفر بگیم بره بشینه 4 ساعت فصل 2 دهم رو تموم کنه ، داخل همون 4 ساعت تموم میکنه ، به یه نفر دیگه هم بگیم 8 ساعت وقت بگذاره بازم داخل همون 8 ساعت تموم میکنه*
*از هر دو آزمون میگیریم 2 روز بعد* 
*درصدا این شکلیه:*
*نفر اول که 4 ساعت خونده بود: 40 درصد میزنه*
*نفر دوم که 8 ساعت خونده بود: 60 درصد میزنه*
*اما نفر دوم دیگه نمیتونه برگرده و مرور کنه ، نفر اول بار ها مرور و ترمیم میکنه فصل رو*
*2 ماه بعد از همون دو نفر آزمون میگیریم:*
*نفر اول با 3 دور مرور بیشتر:: 80 میزنه*
*نفر دوم با همون اطلاعات قبلی:: 40 میزنه*
*پس لطفا بهانه نیارید* 
*ما گفتیم که کسانی که زیست هیچی سر در نمیارن (یعنی حتی نمیدونه طرف سلول چیه!) و یا اونایی که تغییر رشته ای بودن در کنار این برنامه یه کلاس هم بنویسن شرکت کنند.
*
*
اون دسته از بچه هایی که خودشون رو غرق کلاس ، کتاب و منابع مختلف کردن*
*دقت کنند:*
*شما به هیچ عنوان نمیتونید این برنامه رو برسونید* 
*مثلا طرف واسه هر 8 تا درسش کلاس نوشته* 
*بعد میاد اعتراض میکنه* 
*میگه: من نهایت در روز 2 ساعت واسه خودم وقت باقی دارم و میخوام برنامه شما رو اجرا کنم!*
*این عزیزان*
*اولا مطمئن باشن که امسال موفق نمیشن*
*ثانیا این مطلب رو هم بدونید: که نه کتاب نه کلاس نه مشاور نه هیچ برنامه ای نمیتونه شما رو از این وضعیت نجات بده*
*خیلی جالب بود*
*پارسال قرار شد برای یکی از دوستان برنامه بنویسم*
*روز اول که اومد گفت واسه زیست کلاس این استاد رو میرم ، واسه فیزیک این ... واسه شیمی این .... واسه ... (کلا همه درس ها رو کلاس رفته بود) و در ضمن پنج شنبه جمعه هام بیرونم ، آهان شنبه و چهارشنبه هم باشگاهم و در ضمن سه شنبه هام با دوستام قرار داریم! مدرسه هم که سر جای خودش باقیه*
*وقتی نگاه کردم فقط 3 الی 4 ساعت از هر روزش خالی بود ، بهش گفتم: ببین این 3 الی 4 ساعت برنامه ای نداری؟*
*گفت چطور؟*
*گفتم شما خودتون برنامه ریزی یک هفته تون رو از قبل انجام دادی ، واسه اون 3 4 ساعت برنامه میخوای*
*الانم نصف شما ها همین طورید*
*رفتید خودتونو غرق کانالای منابع و ... کردین و انتظار دارید اینا واستون معجزه کنند پس لطفا کسی که خودش برنامه خودش رو از قبل چیده انتظار نداشته باشه ما بتونیم کمکش کنیم**
سوالات مشاوره ای مهم شما از این طرح: (ارسالی شما)
 *حتما بخونید*
** 
**با مطالعه مطابق این برنامه تضمین میدین رتبه بشم؟*
* مو به مو کل برنامه رو اجرا کنید 100 درصد زیر 1000 میشید.*
*
منی که پایه ام به شدت ضعیفه ...*
* این برنامه از صفره تا 100*
* 
**منی که کتابای این برنامه رو کامل ندارم...*
* میتونید جایگزین کنید.*
*
منی که سرعت مطالعه ام به شدت پایینه...*
* برنامه رو سعی کنید تا اونجایی که میتونید کامل اجرا کنید ، حتی روزِ چهارم که آزمون هست رو میتونید برای جبرانی برنامه اون 3 روز قرار بدین.*
*
**منی که مشاور دارم ولی ازش راضی نیستم...*
* با این برنامه جلو برید، قطعا نتیجه میگیرید.**
**
مدرسه دارم و نمیرسم هر روز 11 ساعت بخونم خیلی از روزای هفته 4 ساعتم به زور وقت دارم واسه خودم...*
* این قسمت مشکل شماست دوست عزیز*
*ما داخل این 20 سال کسی رو ندیدیم با روزی 4 ساعت مطالعه بتونه رتبه بشه یا حتی قبول بشه.*
*
**غرق کلاس کردم خودمو، شاید داخل یک 24 ساعت 10 ساعتش رو کلاس میبینم...*
* اشتباه ترین کار رو می کنید، شما تا زمانی که مثل رتبه های برتر درس نخونید و بخواید از راه های میان بر استفاده کنید مثل اون هام نتیجه نمی گیرید. (کلاس نهایت 3 تا اونم درس هایی که واقعا ضعیف هستید)**
**
من اصلا نمیتونم کتاب های کمک درسی رو مطالعه کنم و عادت کردم به فیلم دیدن و دی وی دی و کلاس های آنلاین، به نظرتون موفق میشم؟*
*رکن اصلی و اساسی مطالعه برای کنکور آماده سازی خودتون برای تست زنی هست*
*شما تا زمانی که خودتون دست به قلم نشید و تعداد کثیری تست حل نکنید عمرا تکرار می کنم عمرا موفق بشید رتبه قابل قبولی کسب کنید.
**
**من مدت زیادی از درس فاصله داشتم الان دیدم زدین روزی 11 ساعت مطالعه به نظرتون میتونم با برنامه تون بیام جلو یا زیاده؟*
* من اینطور این سوال رو از شما مطرح میکنم:*
*به نظرتون کسی که میخواد موفق بشه اونم از آبان یا آذر میتونه با روزی کمتر از 10 الی 11 ساعت مطالعه کردن رتبه بیاره؟*
*اگر مصاحبه های کانون و ... که عموم رتبه برتر ها می نویسند: 4 ساعت روزانه می خواندیم رو قبول دارید البته که هیچ**
**
رشته ام ریاضیه و اومدم تجربی کنکور بدم ، به نظرتون تایمی که برای زیست در برنامه هست برای من کافیه؟*
* خارج از برنامه حتما یک کلاس زیست هم شرکت کنید
**
**این برنامه رو با هزار منت و با هزینه 1 میلیون در ماه از مشاورم هم دریافت نمیکردم واقعا دمتون گرم. فقط یه سوال داشتم این که این برنامه تا عیده پس بعد عید قراره چیکار کنیم؟* 
*بعد عید بیش از 10 دور مرور تمامی دروس و آزمون جامع زدن**
**
هندسه رو از ریاضی حذف کردین الان مایی که میخوایم 100 بزنیم خودمون بخونیمش؟*
* لطفا فریب تبلیغات رنگین 100 زنی یک درس رو از دوستانی که در بحث آموزش شرکت دارند نخورید...*
*ما چیزی به اسم 100 زدن برای رسیدن به رشته های تاپ تجربی در کنکور نداریم!*
*شما با درصد 50 الی 60 قطعا میتونید 3 رقمی بشید.
**
**1.آیا ازمونها منطبق کامل با برنامه ها هستن؟*
*2.زبان خارجه چی؟*
* آزمون ها لزوما منطبق بر برنامه نیستند ولی کارکردی که دارند: 1) مرور دروس مطالعه شده 2) پیش روی سریع تر با تست هست* 
*2. زبان لغاتش تا عید بسته میشه و هر روز هم کلوز ریدینگ میزنید فقط برای بحث قواعد و تکنیک های تست زنی یک کلاس هم شرکت کنید (پیشنهاد: زینعلی)**
**
فرقی میکنه کی شروع کنم؟*
*هر چه زودتر بهتر*
*البته تا 5 ماه به کنکور هم این برنامه بازدهی خودش رو حفظ میکنه
**
**این همه تست واقعا نیاز بود؟*
* طبق تجارب رتبه های برتر این تعداد تست کم هم هست...**
*

*بنظر شما اگر من به جای کتاب تست،سوالات ازمون های(گاج،قلم چی،گزینه دو،ماز) رو کار کنم و تحلیل کنم بهتر نیست؟*
*سوالات آزمون های قلم چی و ... میتونن مارک دار بشن؟*
*سوالات این آزمون ها میتونن برای مرور دوباره پیدا بشن؟ یا انبار میشن و دیگه هیچ وقت نمیتونید بهشون دسترسی داشته باشید؟*
*سوالات این آزمون ها خیلی سوالات اوکی و مناسبین فقط مشکل دو مطلب بالاست*
*در ضمن در این برنامه سوالات این آزمون ها رو هر به 3 روز یک بار حل میکنید.*
*تعداد تست هایی که از این آزمون های میزنید 8000 تست*
*و تعداد تست هایی که از منابع کمک درسی (کتاب ها) میزنید حدود 25000 تست هست*
*این یعنی موفقیت 100 درصدی
**
**سلام ببخشید  واسه زیست متن کتاب درسی رو نخونیم  اخه زده جزوه عمارلو یا..؟*
*متن جزوه عمارلو همون متن کتابه دوست عزیز + یکسری نکات**
**
میتونم بجای زیست نسل جدید از خیلی سبز فعلا استفاده کنم تا چند هفته بعد دیدم میتونم ادامه بدم برم اونم بخرم* 
*واسه شیمیم از  تستای vit  مبتکران؟*
*بله میتونید ولی نسل جدید پیشنهاد ما بود (کتابی به شدت عالی شده) ، بله شیمی هم میتونید ولی آی کیو تستاشو آپدیت کرده و نزدیک شده به سطح کنکور 99 (سخت شده)

***************************************************  **********************************
*نکته مهم: 
دوستانی که عزمشون رو جزم کردن از همین امروز این برنامه رو اجرا کنن داخل همین تاپیک میتونن گزارش کار این برنامه رو تا عید هر روز ارسال کنن : ) فقط نکته ای که هست من شاید گرفتار باشم ولی هواتونو از دور دارم  (تنها استیکر این متن همین بود!)
******************
*
*یک سوال خیلی مهم: 
چرا هر چی آزمون میدم درصدام رشد نمیکنه؟ والا بخدا خیلی میخونم و درسمم توی مدرسه قبلا خیلی عالی بود ولی نمیدونم چطوریه که دارم آزمون ها رو* *خراب* *میکنم؟*

*- پاسخ:*
*اولا درصد هیچ آزمونی بغیر از کنکور مهم نیست.* 
*به آزمون هایی که میزنید فقط از نظر رفع اشکال نگاه کنید تا به جامع ها برسید (آزمونای جامع درصداش مهمه ولی باز نباید ناامید یا امیدوارتون کنه)*
*اما تحلیل آزمون خیلی خوبی داشته باشین*
*داخل تحلیل آزمون سعی کنید پاسخ تشریحی همه‌ی تست‌ها رو بخوانید.*
*[حتی تست‌هایی که درست پاسخ ‌دادین]*
*تست هایی که اشتباه زدین رو بررسی کنید علت اشتباه چی بوده*
*اگر مطالعه ناقص علت بوده حتما در اولویت قرار بدین اون فصل رو و تا به تسلط نرسیدین رهاش نکنید*
*اگر سرعت تون در حل تست ها پایینه ناقص مطالعه کردین یا ممکنه در مسائل محاسباتی دست تون در محاسبات کند باشه که باید حتما روی محاسبات کار کنید.*
*پایین زدن درسی مثل زیست نشون دهنده مرور کم هست و یا شاید به همه سوالات پاسخ میدین و غلط هاتون بیش از حد مجاز میشه (سعی کنید شک دار ها رو پاسخ ندین و بعدا بررسی شون کنید دقیق)*

*خواهش می کنم این مطلب رو کامل بخونید و در آزمون زدن بهش دقت داشته باشید:
*
**اگر تست زنی آموزشی کم و آموزشِ شما (درسنامه یا منبع مطالعه) خلاصه و ضعیف باشه مشکل در آزمون زدن اینطور رو میاد:*
*1. افزایش شک دار ها*
*2. چندین تست رو پشت سر هم بین دو گزینه میمونید و یا اشتباه میزنید و یا شانسی درست میزنید ولی اعصابتون حسابی بهم میریزه*
*3. در تحلیل تست ها حوصله کافی برای مطالعه پاسخ تشریحی ندارید و در نتیجه یا تحلیل درستی انجام نمیدین یا تحلیل تون ناقصه*

****اگر تست زنی سرعتی شما (اون تست هایی که با تایم قبل از آزمون زدن کار می کنید) به مقدار کافی نباشه مشکل در آزمون زدن اینطور رو میاد:*
*1. سرعت پایین* 
*2. زود خسته شدن* 
*3. بی دقتی ناشی از خستگی* 
*4. به جواب آخر نرسیدن ناشی از کند بودن سرعت تست زنی و افزایش استرس در حل تست ها (به ویژه مسائل محاسباتی)*

****اگر مرور نکرده باشید (به هر دلیلی) مشکل در آزمون زدن اینطور رو میاد:*
*1. آشنا نبودن با مبحثِ تستی که در آزمون می بینید (نصف حل یک تست اینه که شما بدونید اون تست از کجای کتاب و کدوم مبحث طراحی شده)*
*2. در نتیجه کند بودن دست در شروع حل (شروع حل یک تست در واقع نباید بیشتر از 10 ثانیه طول بکشه ولی در صورت عدم مرور دست تون به حل اون تست نمیره چون مغزتون شدیدا درگیر این میشه که این تست از کدوم مبحث طراحی شده و چطور باید استارت بزنم برای حلش)*
*3. تست رو سر جلسه کنکور یا آزمون در منزل نگاه می کنید حس می کنید تست آشناست ولی راهکاری برای حلش ندارید و غم و اندوه زیاد میرید تست بعدی*

****اگر سرعت تون در محاسبات ضعیف باشه و در ضرب/جمع/تقسیم/تفریق مشکل سرعت داشته باشید مشکل تون اینطور در آزمون زدن رو میاد:*
*1. حل رو کامل می نویسید ولی جواب آخر 1 الی 2 دقیقه طول میکشه تا در بیاد ، زیر و روی تست سیاه میشه برای چند عملیات ساده اعصاب تون خورد میشه ولی تست یا دیر به جواب صحیح میرسه یا به جواب غلط میرسید یا اصلا به جواب نمیرسید ته مسئله*
*2. نه تنها سرعت بلکه دقت تون هم سر آزمون بهم میریزه و در نتیجه بدترین آزمون شما میشه کنکورتون* 
*راه حل: از همین الان محاسبات رو جدی بگیرید و تایم جداگانه قرار بدین برای انجام سریع تر محاسبات و در منزل حتما سعی کنید به جواب آخر هر تست خودتون برسید و نگید حالا ولش کن من که دیگه بلدم حلش کنم.*

**اگر مبحثی رو مسلط باشید ، سرعت تون هم بالا باشه و مشکل محاسباتی هم نداشته باشید ولی باز در آزمون زدن به مشکل خوردین ممکنه اشتباهات تون این موارد باشن:*
*1. در منزل تست می زنید ولی تستی که در سبک و سیاق آزمونی که شرکت می کنید نمی زنید !* 
*نتیجه این هست که معیار و ملاک شما سر جلسه عوض میشه و تست های زیادی به صورت ناآشنا رو میان که نه دیدین و نه مدل های مشابه شون رو قبلا حل کردین
*
*پیشنهادم اینه که حتما در منزل هر مدل تست سخت ، ساده ، متوسط ، ایده دار ، بدون ایده ، وقت گیر و ... حل کنید، اگر کنکور 99 هنوز برگزار نشده بود عمرا میگفتم هر مدل تستی بزنید ولی الان با شرایط موجود سعی کنید فقط به تست های استاندارد و روتین کنکوری توجه نداشته باشید و هر مدلی حل کنید.
*
*2. شاید ماهیت ترکیبی فصل رو رعایت نمی کنید.*
*مثلا عده ای فقط روی فصل x مسلط میشن ولی طراح سر جلسه تست ترکیبی از فصل x با y , z طراحی میکنه.*
*این مشکل با یک جمع بندی ترکیبی انتهای سال حل میشه و سر جلسه به مشکل نمیخورید* 
*فعلا تحمل کنید.
*
*3. ممکنه در آزمون جامع تر به تنظیم زمان و پخش تایم دقت نداشته باشید*
*این مشکل هم مشکلیه که عموما با چند آزمون و شناخت روی خودتون قابل حله و به جمع بندی نرسیده اگر آزمون زدن تون پیوستگی داشته باشه رفته رفته خودتون این مشکل رو حلش میکنید.*

*******************حالا بریم سراغ خودِ برنامه مون:*

هر فاز 30 روز داره که با 10 آزمونش میشه 40 روز 
4 تا فاز الف تا ت داریم که با آزموناشون مجموعا میشن 160 روز 
تا عید هم دقیقا 140 روز فرصت داریم (20 روز کم میاریم که میافته بعد عید برنامه و هیچ اشکالی نداره.. 20 روز دیرتر تموم کن)

*دانلود برنامه فاز الف  
**
دانلود 10 آزمون فاز الف 
**

دانلود برنامه فاز ب  
**
دانلود 10 آزمون فاز ب
**

دانلود برنامه فاز پ  
**
دانلود 10 آزمون فاز پ 
**

دانلود برنامه فاز ت 
**
دانلود 10 آزمون فاز ت 
*
***چند نکته پیرامون آزمون های قرار گرفته + نواقص**
**
آزمون ها شامل اختصاصی ریاضی و تجربی و عمومی مشترک هستند ، لطفا فایل را کامل بررسی کنید.*

* هر رشته اختصاصی های مربوط به خودش رو پاسخ بده.*

* جهت افزایش بازده برنامه حتما بعد از اجرای هر پلنِ سه روزه از برنامه یک آزمون بزنید.* 

* اگر آزمون ها واستون زیاد هست یک در میان بزنید: یعنی آزمون 1 و 3 و 5 و 7 و 9 (بعد از اجرای دو پلنِ سه روزه یک آزمون بزنید)

ناقصی ها:

آزمون 10 فاز ت 
و
آزمون 2 فاز ب 

باز نمیشد که دوباره آپلودشون کردم
*

----------


## Future

سلام اقا مهدی خوبین؟میتونم خصوصی بهتون پیام بدم که منو راهنمایی کنید؟یا همینجا سوالمو بپرسم اخه میخواستم تاپیک به حاشیه نره اجازه  هست خصوصی بهتون پیام بدم؟

----------


## amir1376

*مرسی واقعا مهدی جان مثل همیشه عااالی 
کسی ندیدم مثل تو وقت بذاره و مطلب اموزشی بدرد بخور نشر بده تو این انجمن 
فقط یک سوال برام ایجاد شد
چرا برای شیمی طبق حرفای خودت که قبلا بهم گفته بودی اول مسایل رو به طور مبحثی قرار ندادی و فصل به فصل جلو رفتی؟؟
من دارم مسایل رو جدا جمع میکنم و بعد میخوام برم سراغ مفاهیم و حفظیات*

----------


## _Joseph_

و باز هم بچه های رشته ریاضی خط زده شدند :Yahoo (31): 

بعد کنکور اگر عمری باقی بود فقط میخوام برای رشته ریاضی مطلب بزارم تو انجمن انشالله

----------


## یونس😐

ما ریاضیارو دور نندازید ما اینقدر به درد نخور نیستم

----------


## یونس😐

ما ریاضی ها هم میتونم همین برنامه رو پیش بریم بجا زیستش هندسه‌ای آماری یا گسسته‌ای چیزی بخونیم؟
یا بریم پی زندگی خودمون؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام اقا مهدی خوبین؟میتونم خصوصی بهتون پیام بدم که منو راهنمایی کنید؟یا همینجا سوالمو بپرسم اخه میخواستم تاپیک به حاشیه نره اجازه  هست خصوصی بهتون پیام بدم؟


سلام خدمت تون
بله ارسال کنید به هر شکل که خواستید فرقی نمیکنه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *مرسی واقعا مهدی جان مثل همیشه عااالی 
> کسی ندیدم مثل تو وقت بذاره و مطلب اموزشی بدرد بخور نشر بده تو این انجمن 
> فقط یک سوال برام ایجاد شد
> چرا برای شیمی طبق حرفای خودت که قبلا بهم گفته بودی اول مسایل رو به طور مبحثی قرار ندادی و فصل به فصل جلو رفتی؟؟
> من دارم مسایل رو جدا جمع میکنم و بعد میخوام برم سراغ مفاهیم و حفظیات*


سلام امیرجان
به این دلیل که آزمون های این برنامه که عموما قلم چی ها / سنجش ها ی سال های قبل و امسال هستند فصل به فصل و پایه به پایه پیشروی داشتن ولی بخش مسائل رو دانش آموزان میتونن جدای از برنامه هفته ای 2 ساعت پخش کنند و کار ویژه انجام بدن 
در ضمن بعد از عید مسائل به صورت مبحثی کامل تا شب کنکور هر روز خرد خرد کار میشه در برنامه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> و باز هم بچه های رشته ریاضی خط زده شدند
> 
> بعد کنکور اگر عمری باقی بود فقط میخوام برای رشته ریاضی مطلب بزارم تو انجمن انشالله



راستش این برنامه در دروس ادبیات ، عربی ، دینی ، زبان ، فیزیک ، شیمی و حتی ریاضی قابل استفاده برای هر دو رشته است 
حتی آزمون های قرار گرفته هم دو بخش اختصاصی دارن: یکی اختصاصی تجربی ها و یکی اختصاصی ریاضی ها 
تنها کاری که شما عزیز دل باید انجام بدین جایگزین کردن زیست با دروس اختصاصی ریاضی خودتونه

----------


## Nedaghavim

سلام روزتون بخیر 
این برنامه ارو از چه تاریخی باید شروع کنیم؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

از فردا کسی اجرا کرد گزارش کارشو بزاره تو همین تاپیک :Yahoo (27):

----------


## Parikurd

سلاممم
عالیه برنامه تون 
ولی بنظرتون تایم زیست کافیه ؟؟؟ینی تو 2ساعت 1/3فصل تموم میشه اونم با تست ؟؟؟خیلییی وسواس دارم برا زیست خوندن

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلاممم
> عالیه برنامه تون ������������
> ولی بنظرتون تایم زیست کافیه ؟؟؟ینی تو 2ساعت 1/3فصل تموم میشه اونم با تست ؟؟؟خیلییی وسواس دارم برا زیست خوندن ������


در زیست مهمترین نکته مروره
با همین روند تا انتهای فاز 4 نه تنها یک دور با تست بسته میشه بلکه بار ها مرور هم میشه.
اما اگر سطح تون پایینه و نیاز به مطالعه بیشتر یا کلاس دارید خارج از برنامه اقدام کنید.

----------


## mohi.goli

منابعم فرق داره یکممثلا زیست خیلی سبز برا ۱۲ ام و میکرو واسه دهم یازدهمولی خیلی کمکم میکنه ممنونم ازتون

----------


## Mahdis79

ممنونم بابت وقتی که میزارید واقعا سپاس گزارم
فقط چن تا سوال داشتم
اول اینکه از کجا میتونم جزوه زیست عمارلو رو بگیرم؟و کلاس های استاد فلاح رو از الان شرکت کنیم مشکلی نداره؟ من تاحالا کلاس کنکور نرفتم...یکم راهنمایی کنید

بعد من متوجه منبع زیست دوازدهم نشدم فقط تست میکرو رو بگیریم؟؟ درسنامشو نگیریم؟

----------


## Mahdis79

توی درس زبان هم من به شدت ضعیفم و هیچی بلد نیستم
بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟؟

----------


## Eve

*تشکر از آرتور عزیز
همیشه تاپیکای مفیدی میزنید*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> ممنونم بابت وقتی که میزارید واقعا سپاس گزارم
> فقط چن تا سوال داشتم
> اول اینکه از کجا میتونم جزوه زیست عمارلو رو بگیرم؟و کلاس های استاد فلاح رو از الان شرکت کنیم مشکلی نداره؟ من تاحالا کلاس کنکور نرفتم...یکم راهنمایی کنید
> 
> بعد من متوجه منبع زیست دوازدهم نشدم فقط تست میکرو رو بگیریم؟؟ درسنامشو نگیریم؟


جزوه زیست عمارلو رو از منابع مختلفی میتونید بگیرید (کانال ها و ...) البته خودشون هم سایت برای تهیه دارند ..

طبیعتا با داشتن جزوه عمارلو یا هر جزوه دیگه ای نیازی به درسنامه اش ندارید

----------


## mahdi_artur

> توی درس زبان هم من به شدت ضعیفم و هیچی بلد نیستم
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟؟


کلاس زینعلی میتونه کمکتون کنه (در برنامه لغات و کلوز ریدینگ تا عید کار میشه)
فقط گرامر باقیه که خارج تایم برنامه از کلاس زینعلی هفته ای 2 ساعت وقت بگذارید کافیه

----------


## Mahdis79

> جزوه زیست عمارلو رو از منابع مختلفی میتونید بگیرید (کانال ها و ...) البته خودشون هم سایت برای تهیه دارند ..
> 
> طبیعتا با داشتن جزوه عمارلو یا هر جزوه دیگه ای نیازی به درسنامه اش ندارید


اهاا جزوه بهتر از درسنامه هست درسته؟

----------


## Mahdis79

> کلاس زینعلی میتونه کمکتون کنه (در برنامه لغات و کلوز ریدینگ تا عید کار میشه)
> فقط گرامر باقیه که خارج تایم برنامه از کلاس زینعلی هفته ای 2 ساعت وقت بگذارید کافیه


کلاس های زینعلی از صفر شروع کرده؟؟

----------


## meghdad

مرسی مهدی داداش.
بابت طرح خوبی ک قرار دادی...
امیدوارم دوستان استفاده کنند و زمان غنیمت بشمارند
دوستان تایم جبرانی برای مواقع اضطراریه ....خلاصه باید از تک تک ثانیه ها استفاده کنین شل نکنین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> کلاس های زینعلی از صفر شروع کرده؟؟


بله

----------


## mahdi_artur

> اهاا جزوه بهتر از درسنامه هست درسته؟


لزوما خیر
هر مدل دانش آموزشی متفاوته
ولی از نظر من جزوه بهتره برای درسی مثل زیست

----------


## Moonlove

سلام.وقتتون بخیر.خیلی ممنون بابت برنامه و وقتی که رایگان در اختیارمون میذارید.لطفتون خیلی باارزشه.فقط میخواستم بپرسم چرا ۱۰ آزمون هر فاز مربوط به رشته ریاضیه؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

ماشالله 275 نفر دانلود کردن 
ولی یه نفرم نظر یا گزارش کار نداد؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## amir1376

> ماشالله 275 نفر دانلود کردن 
> ولی یه نفرم نظر یا گزارش کار نداد؟


*داداش چه حرفیه تو میزنی ؟؟؟ 
دوستان برنامه های خیلی خیلی حرفه ای تر دارند 
از همونایی که مخصوص رسیدن به دانشگاه پیام نوره 
نیاز به همچین برنامه های سطح پایینی ندارند که 
چیه این برنامه اخه اینقدر سریع شروع کرده به مطالعه ؟؟؟ تا اخر ابان باید گشت دنبال منابع مناسب فقط !
بعدشم چه خبره اینهمه تست و ازمون تو برنامه ؟ باید فقط درسنامه از کتابای مختلف بذاری تا قشنگ مسلط بشیم و اگر وقت شد تست هم میزنیم دیگه 
بالاخره اموزش باید مفهومی باشه و وقتی شروع به تست زدن میکنیم همه تستا رو درست بزنیم وگرنه فایده نداره 
و نکته بعدی اینکه کلاس انلاین خیلییی کم گذاشتی باید در هر 8 درس کلاس میذاشتی تو برنامه اخه بدون کلاس اصلا نمیشه به دانشگاه پیام نور رسید 
و مهم ترین نکته اینکه یعنی چی اصلا چه معنی داره یه برنامه ثابت داشته باشیم ؟؟ باید هر هفته برنامه مون رو عوض کنیم !
واسه فیلم و سریال و اهنگ هم اصلا تایمی نذاشتی !


پی نوشت : برنامت عالیه دادا منتهی حیف که من برنامه شخصی دارم*  :Yahoo (4): * در ضمن عقب هم نیستم برنامت شروع صفره 
کاش بچه هایی که هنوز شروع نکردند و دارند دست دست میکنن استفاده کنن 
*

----------


## Mahdis79

> *داداش چه حرفیه تو میزنی ؟؟؟ 
> دوستان برنامه های خیلی خیلی حرفه ای تر دارند 
> از همونایی که مخصوص رسیدن به دانشگاه پیام نوره 
> نیاز به همچین برنامه های سطح پایینی ندارند که 
> چیه این برنامه اخه اینقدر سریع شروع کرده به مطالعه ؟؟؟ تا اخر ابان باید گشت دنبال منابع مناسب فقط !
> بعدشم چه خبره اینهمه تست و ازمون تو برنامه ؟ باید فقط درسنامه از کتابای مختلف بذاری تا قشنگ مسلط بشیم و اگر وقت شد تست هم میزنیم دیگه 
> بالاخره اموزش باید مفهومی باشه و وقتی شروع به تست زدن میکنیم همه تستا رو درست بزنیم وگرنه فایده نداره 
> و نکته بعدی اینکه کلاس انلاین خیلییی کم گذاشتی باید در هر 8 درس کلاس میذاشتی تو برنامه اخه بدون کلاس اصلا نمیشه به دانشگاه پیام نور رسید 
> و مهم ترین نکته اینکه یعنی چی اصلا چه معنی داره یه برنامه ثابت داشته باشیم ؟؟ باید هر هفته برنامه مون رو عوض کنیم !
> ...


من پارسال یه برنامه ی توپ داشتم با یه مشاور که حتی پیام نور هم قبول نشدم
واقعا چی فک کردی راجب ما
فک کردی ما پیام نور قبول میشیم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Mahdis79

> ماشالله 275 نفر دانلود کردن 
> ولی یه نفرم نظر یا گزارش کار نداد؟


من از پس فردا اینجا گزارش میزارم و از برنامه شما استفاده میکنم
امروز و فردا هم کلی کار داشتم و دارم که باید حتما انجام بدم
ولی واقعا منم توقع داشتم خیلیا ازین تاپیک استقبال کنن
ولی متاسفانه دوستان منتظرن زمان بگذره و بعد بیان از شما بپرسن از الان شروع کنم‌میتونم برنامتو عملی کنم؟ و....
 ازین حرفای همیشگی

----------


## Imth76

این برنامه هم خوبه ولی بنظرم  با یه برنامه جا افتاده و پخته ای مث کانون پیش برید بهتره البته باید شخصی سازی بشه یعنی پایه با کانون پیش برن و دوازدهم رو زودتر از کانون تموم کنن که عید ببندن همه رو البته منظورم دقیقا کانون نیست هر کدوم از موسسات ولی برنامه چیزی نیست که یکی بنویسه و شما اجرا کنید اینجوری یکی لقمه آماده بزاره و شما بخوری که نمیشه آدم برای موفقیت تو کنکور تجربی نیاز به این داره رو پای خودش وایسه و حتی برنامه خودشو اجرا کنه   اینجوری اصلا نمیتونید با  برنامه ای که یکی دیگه نو شته پیش برید  خیالتون راحت که با این سبک مطالعه موفق نشده کسی تا حالا

----------


## Mahdis79

> این برنامه هم خوبه ولی بنظرم  با یه برنامه جا افتاده و پخته ای مث کانون پیش برید بهتره البته باید شخصی سازی بشه یعنی پایه با کانون پیش برن و دوازدهم رو زودتر از کانون تموم کنن که عید ببندن همه رو البته منظورم دقیقا کانون نیست هر کدوم از موسسات ولی برنامه چیزی نیست که یکی بنویسه و شما اجرا کنید اینجوری یکی لقمه آماده بزاره و شما بخوری که نمیشه آدم برای موفقیت تو کنکور تجربی نیاز به این داره رو پای خودش وایسه و حتی برنامه خودشو اجرا کنه   اینجوری اصلا نمیتونید با  برنامه ای که یکی دیگه نو شته پیش برید  خیالتون راحت که با این سبک مطالعه موفق نشده کسی تا حالا


عذر میخوام پس این همه از دوستانی که موفق شدن و مشاور براشون برنامه ریزی کرده چی؟؟
اگه دقت کنید رتبه های تک رقمی هم مشاور براشون برنامه ریزی میکرده
و آقا مهدی هم گفتن که یه سری چیزا رو خودمون باید شخصی سازی کنیم...
مثلا من زبانم ضعیفه پس باید خارج از این برنامه هم زبان بخونم و این برنامه یه کمکی هست به بچه هایی که راهشون رو گم کردن یا نمیدونن چجوری شروع کنن

----------


## Parikurd

> ماشالله 275 نفر دانلود کردن ولی یه نفرم نظر یا گزارش کار نداد؟


سلام والا من قبلا گفتم بهتون برنامه تون عالیه  و من از فردا کاملا اجراش میکنم تازه همه ی منابعم با برنامه یکیه مرسیییییییییولی نمی تونم گزارش روزانه بفرستم بنا  به دلایلی نمی تونم بیام انجمن ولی مطمعنم  بهترین نتیجه رو میده و اجراشم میکنم مرسی

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *داداش چه حرفیه تو میزنی ؟؟؟ 
> دوستان برنامه های خیلی خیلی حرفه ای تر دارند 
> از همونایی که مخصوص رسیدن به دانشگاه پیام نوره 
> نیاز به همچین برنامه های سطح پایینی ندارند که 
> چیه این برنامه اخه اینقدر سریع شروع کرده به مطالعه ؟؟؟ تا اخر ابان باید گشت دنبال منابع مناسب فقط !
> بعدشم چه خبره اینهمه تست و ازمون تو برنامه ؟ باید فقط درسنامه از کتابای مختلف بذاری تا قشنگ مسلط بشیم و اگر وقت شد تست هم میزنیم دیگه 
> بالاخره اموزش باید مفهومی باشه و وقتی شروع به تست زدن میکنیم همه تستا رو درست بزنیم وگرنه فایده نداره 
> و نکته بعدی اینکه کلاس انلاین خیلییی کم گذاشتی باید در هر 8 درس کلاس میذاشتی تو برنامه اخه بدون کلاس اصلا نمیشه به دانشگاه پیام نور رسید 
> و مهم ترین نکته اینکه یعنی چی اصلا چه معنی داره یه برنامه ثابت داشته باشیم ؟؟ باید هر هفته برنامه مون رو عوض کنیم !
> ...


خیلی مشتی بود متنت
والا کسی که این برنامه رو دانلود کرده دیگه بین مون نیست ... از همین الان شروع کرده به خوندنش :Yahoo (15): 
ولی اگر کسی دوست داشت ما گفتیم گزارش هم بفرسته اینطوری مشخص میشه کیا با این برنامه خوندن و نتیجه گرفتن

اون بالا یه مطلبی رو خوندم
یه نفر گفته بود که به یه برنامه با پختگی بیشتر مثل قلم چی بخونید و اونو شخصیش کنید، 
برنامه قلم چی پخته نیست... رتبه های برتر اونو میپزنش و وقتی پخته شد برای تفریح یه آزمونی هم میدن ، اگر تراز های رتبه 1 کشور 98 رو اون اوایل که قلم چی هنوز پاک شون نکرده بود نگاه میکردین متوجه میشدین که برنامه قلم چی رو چطور به سمت چپ و راستش گرفته بوده و طبق برنامه از پیش نوشته ای که مشاور خبره اش به 200 نفر میداده و فقط بعضیاشون دقیق و عین آدم اجراش میکردن ، ازش نتیجه گرفتن رو ، اجرا میکرده و حسابی تست میزده واسه خودش

ولی در کل باید بگم قلم چی اگر قرار بود برنامه اش نتیجه بده باید به لااقل 10 درصد شرکت کننده های هر سالش که توی دسشویی هم کتاب میبرن و میخونن طبق برنامه ها و کتاباش نتیجه میداد دیگه نه؟
ولی شاید هر سال 500 نفر از همین آزمون نتیجه مشتی بگیرن که همونام برنامه شون ... (بهتره ادامه ندیم)

----------


## amir1376

> خیلی مشتی بود متنت
> والا کسی که این برنامه رو دانلود کرده دیگه بین مون نیست ... از همین الان شروع کرده به خوندنش
> ولی اگر کسی دوست داشت ما گفتیم گزارش هم بفرسته اینطوری مشخص میشه کیا با این برنامه خوندن و نتیجه گرفتن
> 
> اون بالا یه مطلبی رو خوندم
> یه نفر گفته بود که به یه برنامه با پختگی بیشتر مثل قلم چی بخونید و اونو شخصیش کنید، 
> برنامه قلم چی پخته نیست... رتبه های برتر اونو میپزنش و وقتی پخته شد برای تفریح یه آزمونی هم میدن ، اگر تراز های رتبه 1 کشور 98 رو اون اوایل که قلم چی هنوز پاک شون نکرده بود نگاه میکردین متوجه میشدین که برنامه قلم چی رو چطور به سمت چپ و راستش گرفته بوده و طبق برنامه از پیش نوشته ای که مشاور خبره اش به 200 نفر میداده و فقط بعضیاشون دقیق و عین آدم اجراش میکردن ، ازش نتیجه گرفتن رو ، اجرا میکرده و حسابی تست میزده واسه خودش
> 
> ولی در کل باید بگم قلم چی اگر قرار بود برنامه اش نتیجه بده باید به لااقل 10 درصد شرکت کننده های هر سالش که توی دسشویی هم کتاب میبرن و میخونن طبق برنامه ها و کتاباش نتیجه میداد دیگه نه؟
> ولی شاید هر سال 500 نفر از همین آزمون نتیجه مشتی بگیرن که همونام برنامه شون ... (بهتره ادامه ندیم)


*حرفات کاملا درسته 
برنامه قلمچی اصلا اسمش برنامه نیس ! طرح درسه !!! برنامه کلا یه داستان متفاوتیه و کسی که فرق این دوتا رو بفهمه برنده است...خودمم واسه همین اصلا تو ازمون شرکت نکردم چون اعتقادی به اون مثلااااا برنامش ندارم 
واقعا هم ادامه دادنش بی فایدست و آب در هاون کوبیدنه 
اونی که باید میفهمید تا الان فهمیده 

حالا اینارو ولش مهدی
یه سوال خودم بپرسم ازت
ببین من برنامه ام رو به صورت کلی توی ذهنم دارم و میدونم باید چه کارایی انجام بدم در هر زمانی و چارچوبش رو کامل تو ذهنم دارم...ولی برنامه دقیقم رو روزانه میریزم برای خودم...حدودا روزی 11 میخونم با 350-400 تا تست زیادم فشار نمیارم بخودم فعلا
مورد که نداره برنامه روزانه ریختن ؟!

*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> بله مشاور داشتن ولی براشون برنامه ریزی نکرده  طرز درس خوندنو براشون گفته و در کل کلیات برنامه ریزی  مطمئن باش کسی که تک رقمی آورده هیچوقت نمیده مشاور براش ساعت به ساعت برنامه بریزه چون هرکسی یه روشی داره
> اگه با برنامه ای که انقد دقیقه و ساعت به ساعت برات نوشته پیش بری اگه بهش نرسی خودتو میبازی و انگیزتر از دست میدی
> حالا اگه همین برنامه رو شخصی سازی کنی یا برنامه کانون یا گزینه دو رو شخصی سازی کنی یه چیزی ولی دقیقا با این پیش بری شاید نتیجه خوبی نگیری  حالا هر کسی میتونه کاریو که دوس داره انجام بده موفق باشی


خیلی جالبه که بدونید هر به سه روز در این برنامه قابلیت جبران گذاشتیم ... یعنی شخصی که برنامه رو نتونست برسونه بعد هر سه روز بجای این که آزمون برنامه رو بزنه میتونه به جبران برنامه ش بپردازه 
یعنی هر ماه 10 روز جبرانی 
و برای 120 روز مطالعه 40 روز جبرانی خالص 
این از این بحث 
هرچند نیاز به توضیح نمیدونم ولی بهتر بود به این موضوع اشاره میکردم
در مورد بحث برنامه ریزی هم تا زمانی که کار و روند فعالیت اکثر مشاورین پر مدعی رو ندیده بودم و برای این ها کار نمیکردم خودمم باورم نمیشد
ولی متاسفانه اکثر این مشاورین چیزی به اسم برنامه ریزی تخصصی فرد به فرد رو اصلا قبول نداشتند
برنامه آزمون قلم چی رو جلو روشون قرار میدادن و به ما میگفتن برای بچه ها پخشش کنید در هفته شون 
با این روند حتی بچه هایی که مستعد رتبه های خوب بودن هم جذب تبلیغات شون میشدن و با همین روند خیلی ها به اون رتبه ای که حقشون بود نرسیدن (مثلا طرف باید سه رقمی میشد ولی رتبه اش که میومد شده بود 12 هزار)
شخصی سازی یک امر کاملا بدیهی هست که بار ها در متن اصلی پست اول بهش اشاره کردیم 
ولی داشتن برنامه خوب و منسجم رمز اصلی موفقیت در کنکوره که از نظر من قلم چی اصلا برنامه نیست یکسری بودجه بندی بی در و پیکر هست که مشاورین برای راحتی کارشون پخشش میکنن در دو هفته و تحویل هزاران نفر میدن

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *حرفات کاملا درسته 
> برنامه قلمچی اصلا اسمش برنامه نیس ! طرح درسه !!! برنامه کلا یه داستان متفاوتیه و کسی که فرق این دوتا رو بفهمه برنده است...خودمم واسه همین اصلا تو ازمون شرکت نکردم چون اعتقادی به اون مثلااااا برنامش ندارم 
> واقعا هم ادامه دادنش بی فایدست و آب در هاون کوبیدنه 
> اونی که باید میفهمید تا الان فهمیده 
> 
> حالا اینارو ولش مهدی
> یه سوال خودم بپرسم ازت
> ببین من برنامه ام رو به صورت کلی توی ذهنم دارم و میدونم باید چه کارایی انجام بدم در هر زمانی و چارچوبش رو کامل تو ذهنم دارم...ولی برنامه دقیقم رو روزانه میریزم برای خودم...حدودا روزی 11 میخونم با 350-400 تا تست زیادم فشار نمیارم بخودم فعلا
> مورد که نداره برنامه روزانه ریختن ؟!
> ...


طبیعتا مکتوب کنی بهتره امیر عزیز
دوران مرور و جمع بندی بهتره که نیم نگاهی به فعالیت ماه ها و هفته های قبلی داشته باشی و یکسری جبرانی ها رو قرار بدی که اگر برنامه و گزارش فعالیت های روزانه ات از قبل ثبت شده باشه بهتر میتونی در اون دوران تصمیم بگیری که دقیقا چیکار کنی برای بهتر شدن شرایط ت.

----------


## amir1376

> طبیعتا مکتوب کنی بهتره امیر عزیز
> دوران مرور و جمع بندی بهتره که نیم نگاهی به فعالیت ماه ها و هفته های قبلی داشته باشی و یکسری جبرانی ها رو قرار بدی که اگر برنامه و گزارش فعالیت های روزانه ات از قبل ثبت شده باشه بهتر میتونی در اون دوران تصمیم بگیری که دقیقا چیکار کنی برای بهتر شدن شرایط ت.


*پس واجب شد که حتما مکتوب بکنم برنامه ام رو 
ممنون لطف کردی*  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *پس واجب شد که حتما مکتوب بکنم برنامه ام رو 
> ممنون لطف کردی*


خیلی بهتره این کار
به فرض مثال
شخص A تا عید دروس رو مطالعه میکنه و از خودش آزمون میگیره 
در این آزمون 
فیزیک 19 درصد پاسخ میده
همین شخص ادعاش میشه که آره من تمامی فصول فیزیک رو کامل مطالعه کردم و مسلط شدم در این چند ماه مطالعه
پس اشکالم چیه؟
اشکالش داخل برنامه اش نهفته است
ولی برنامه کو؟
مشخص نیست که دقیقا کجای کارو خراب کرده و دقیقا همان اشتباهات چند ماه قبلی رو تکرار میکنه و عملا با درصد های خوب و عالی و با فیزیک 19 درصد دوباره پشت کنکور باقی میمونه :Yahoo (15):

----------


## amir1376

> خیلی بهتره این کار
> به فرض مثال
> شخص A تا عید دروس رو مطالعه میکنه و از خودش آزمون میگیره 
> در این آزمون 
> فیزیک 19 درصد پاسخ میده
> همین شخص ادعاش میشه که آره من تمامی فصول فیزیک رو کامل مطالعه کردم و مسلط شدم در این چند ماه مطالعه
> پس اشکالم چیه؟
> اشکالش داخل برنامه اش نهفته است
> ولی برنامه کو؟
> مشخص نیست که دقیقا کجای کارو خراب کرده و دقیقا همان اشتباهات چند ماه قبلی رو تکرار میکنه و عملا با درصد های خوب و عالی و با فیزیک 19 درصد دوباره پشت کنکور باقی میمونه


*اره الان که گفتی قانع شدم 
میدونی بحث تنبلی کردن بود که مکتوب کنمش*  :Yahoo (4):  *هی میگفتم بیخیال ولی خب الان دیگه مجبور میکنم خودمو بنویسم 
راستی من از این برنامت استفاده نمیکنم ولی از یه جاهاییش واقعا برای برنامه خودم ایده گرفتم مخصوصا قسمت مرورها
این کتاب شیمی ایکیو جامع که نوشتی توی منابع خوبه ؟ یه تاپیک تو انجمن دیده بودم میگفتن آسونه و به درد نمیخوره*  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mohammad1381

من هم به نوبه خودم تشکر میکنم بابت برنامه(دمت گرم چقدر رنگیه!)
منم سوال برام پیش اومده اینکه من الان میکرو برای شیمی میزنم،الان مگه میکرو نقره ای سطحش نسبت به آی کیو بالاتر نیست؟!

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*با تشکر واحترام خدمت به استارتر تاپیک

تجربه ی شخصی بهم ثابت کرده که هیچ وقت نباید از برنامه ای که یک نفر دیگه (چه رتبه برتر چه مشاور) بهت میده کور کورانه پیروی کنی (البته 90 درصد بچه ها اصلن نصف برنامه رو هم انجام نخواهند داد )

ولی بهترین استفاده ایی که میشه از نحوه ی برنامه ریزی رتبه برترها یا مشاورا کرد چیه ؟
بهترین استفاده این هست که هرشخص بیاد چندین مدل از برنامه ها رو ببینه و برسی کنه و از هرکدوم الگو و ایده برداری کنه و این ایده ها رو یادداشت کنه.....بعداز دیدن این برنامه ها و آشنا شدن با منطق برنامه نوشتن خودش دست بکار بشه و برای خودش برنامه ریزی رو انجام بده

مشاورا یا رتبه برترها از نقاط ضعف و قوت یا عادات رفتاری من وشما خبر ندارن و آدمی زاد ربات نیست که بخواد با دستورعمل بقیه به همون نتیجه ی بقیه هم دست پیدا کنه
ممکنه یک نفر لازم داشته باشه هرروز ریاضی بخونه و فیزیک رو یک روز درمیون یا برعکس
ممکنه یک نفر لازم داشته باشه هرروز توی برنامه اش یک کار مستمر رو قرار بده
و هزاران مورد دیگه که همین تفاوت هاست که شناسایی و رسیدگی بهش میتونه مسیر موفقیت هرشخص رو  بسازه*

----------


## Amirsh23

> این برنامه هم خوبه ولی بنظرم  با یه برنامه جا افتاده و پخته ای مث کانون پیش برید بهتره البته باید شخصی سازی بشه یعنی پایه با کانون پیش برن و دوازدهم رو زودتر از کانون تموم کنن که عید ببندن همه رو البته منظورم دقیقا کانون نیست هر کدوم از موسسات ولی برنامه چیزی نیست که یکی بنویسه و شما اجرا کنید اینجوری یکی لقمه آماده بزاره و شما بخوری که نمیشه آدم برای موفقیت تو کنکور تجربی نیاز به این داره رو پای خودش وایسه و حتی برنامه خودشو اجرا کنه   اینجوری اصلا نمیتونید با  برنامه ای که یکی دیگه نو شته پیش برید  خیالتون راحت که با این سبک مطالعه موفق نشده کسی تا حالا


جالبه رفتم برنامه دو سال پیش کانون دان کردم تقریبا عین همن ! همه اینو میدونن که ۸۰ درصد کانونو بخاطر جامعه اماری بالاش ثبتنام میکنن که اونم بخاطر بحث تقلب به هیچ دردی نمیخوره گاها یه سری حرفای خنده دار میزنن که ثبتنام کنی تعهدش بیشتره با اینکه اگه خودت بدی با ثبتنام کنی فرقی نداره ولی اولی تعهدش بالاس اما اینو بگم کسی که بخاطر یدونه تعهد حاضره دو تومن خرج کنه از ما نیست  :Yahoo (21):  بیا ۲۰۰ هزارتومنشو بده من پدرشو در بیارم  حتی اگه به بودجه بندی باشه ازمونای ماز و یه سری ازمونای انلاین خیلی بهترن چون بودجه بندیش همونه و پول میلیونی نمیگیرن و حین ازمون تایم دقیق میگیرن و همچنین اکثر کسایی که ثبتنام میکنن توش جز دانش اموزای خوبن و سوالاشم سطحش خیلی بهتره  . اینم قبول باید کرد کهتوی پایه برنامه قلمچی فقط به درد کسی میخوره که از قبل خونده و داره مرور میکنه . البته اینارو یه شما گفتم وگرنه اقا مهدی تو این سالها ثابت شدس توی انجمن کنکور حتی امروز متوجه شدم یکی از مشاوران مطرح از متن افشا خانه کنکوریش توی کانال مخصوصش استفاده کرده و تقریبا همونو کپی کرده

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *اره الان که گفتی قانع شدم 
> میدونی بحث تنبلی کردن بود که مکتوب کنمش*  *هی میگفتم بیخیال ولی خب الان دیگه مجبور میکنم خودمو بنویسم 
> راستی من از این برنامت استفاده نمیکنم ولی از یه جاهاییش واقعا برای برنامه خودم ایده گرفتم مخصوصا قسمت مرورها
> این کتاب شیمی ایکیو جامع که نوشتی توی منابع خوبه ؟ یه تاپیک تو انجمن دیده بودم میگفتن آسونه و به درد نمیخوره*


داداش نوک دستام تاول زد از بس تایپ کردم: آی کیو شیمی که الفتی و قربانیان امسال دادن بیرون شوکه کننده خوب شده و سوالاش خیلی نزدیک به شیمی کنکور 99 شدن 
اونی که بچه ها ازش ناله سر دادن آی کیو پلاس الفتی و کریمی بود که کریمی گند زده بود پارسال به ساختار کتاب آی کیو و به اعتبار آی کیو خیلیارو سر همین آی کیو پلاس به مال باختگانی مبدل شدن که از چپ و از راست داخل تاپیک "آی بیا که سرمون کلاه گذاشتن ، آی بیا که بدبخت شدیم " ناله سر میدادن :Yahoo (76):  با یکی شون پارسال در افتادیم کم مونده بود ما رو به جای مولف کتاب جر وا جر مون بدن :Yahoo (77):  یارو ما رو به فحش بسته بود که چرا میگیم آی کیو شیمی طبق تجربه ای که از نسل نظام قدیمش داشتیم کتاب خوبی باید باشه :Yahoo (15):  و خب امسال سرافراز مون کرد الفتی و رفت با قُری جون کتابی نوشت که همه مونو راضی بکنه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *با تشکر واحترام خدمت به استارتر تاپیک
> 
> تجربه ی شخصی بهم ثابت کرده که هیچ وقت نباید از برنامه ای که یک نفر دیگه (چه رتبه برتر چه مشاور) بهت میده کور کورانه پیروی کنی (البته 90 درصد بچه ها اصلن نصف برنامه رو هم انجام نخواهند داد )
> 
> ولی بهترین استفاده ایی که میشه از نحوه ی برنامه ریزی رتبه برترها یا مشاورا کرد چیه ؟
> بهترین استفاده این هست که هرشخص بیاد چندین مدل از برنامه ها رو ببینه و برسی کنه و از هرکدوم الگو و ایده برداری کنه و این ایده ها رو یادداشت کنه.....بعداز دیدن این برنامه ها و آشنا شدن با منطق برنامه نوشتن خودش دست بکار بشه و برای خودش برنامه ریزی رو انجام بده
> 
> مشاورا یا رتبه برترها از نقاط ضعف و قوت یا عادات رفتاری من وشما خبر ندارن و آدمی زاد ربات نیست که بخواد با دستورعمل بقیه به همون نتیجه ی بقیه هم دست پیدا کنه
> ممکنه یک نفر لازم داشته باشه هرروز ریاضی بخونه و فیزیک رو یک روز درمیون یا برعکس
> ...


تشکر
همه حرفاتون درست و به جا هست
خیلی از بچه های اینجا ورشکستگانی هستند که به امثال رتبه برتر ها و مشاورها هزینه های هنگفتی دادن تا واسشون برنامه بنویسن
و خیلی از رتبه برتر ها و مشاورین هم علی القاعده رو سفید مون کردن و یک برنامه از پیش نوشته بی پدر و مادری مثل برنامه قلم چی رو براشون با نام شخصی سازی در هفته خرد کردن و با هزار منت در اختیار همین عزیزان قرار دادن
به قول شما هر شخصی باید خودش برنامه خودش رو بنویسه
ولی شاهد این هستیم که هر روز داخل صندوق پیغام های پستی اینجا و آنجا و همه جا این پیام ها برامون میان:
شما مشاوره میدین؟
شما برنامه میدین؟
شما طبق بودجه بندی قلم چی به ما برنامه ای میدین تا 7000 بشه ترازمون؟
و ...
از خدای بزرگ میخوام که تحت الشعاع افکار شیطانی یک وقتی خدای ناکرده دست به عمل قبیح و زشت برنامه سازی برای دانش آموزان نزنیم.
اما نکته ای که هست:
اگر خدای ناکرده سال های آینده خداروشکر از کثرت فعالیت های مشاوره ای و برنامه سازی، دفتر مشاوره هم در بهترین مکان شهر زدیم اون وقت چه؟
آیا با این حجم از دانش آموزان و بالطبع پول ، میتوانیم در مقابل خواسته های نفسانی خود ایستاده و به هزاران نفر تلفنی و حضوری برنامه ای که 2 سال پیش در چنین روز هایی برای خودمان طراحی کردیم و موفق شدیم را ندهیم؟
انشالله که خدا همه را به راه راست هدایت کند :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------


## Ham1

> *سلام خدمت تمامی عزیزان
> **اول از همه از عنوانی که انتخاب کردم معذرت میخوام...شاید جنبه تبلیغاتی داشته باشه ولی مجبور بودم این طور عنوان رو انتخاب کنم تا افراد بیشتری از این طرح خیر استفاده کنند.
> *
> در این طرح با بررسی شرایط مختلف اومدم دانش آموزان رو به 3 دسته عمده تقسیم کردم:
> 1. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند و تا به این جای کار نتیجه و تراز دلخواه شون (تراز لااقل بالای 6000 ) رو گرفتند.
> 2. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند ولی نتیجه خوبی نگرفتند و امیدشون رو از دست دادند تقریبا.
> 3. دانش آموزانی که اصلا با برنامه خاصی پیش نرفتند و تقریبا استارت جدی هم برای کنکور 1400 نزدند.
> 
> خب ، الان با دانش آموزان دسته اول و اون دوستانی که مسیرشون مشخص بوده از قبل یا مشاور دارن خداحافظی می کنم و براشون آرزوی موفقیت دارم، خدافظتون باشه.
> ...


سلام
ممنون بابت برنامه. واقعا عالیه خیلی به درد من میخوره.
فقط یه سوال من اگه از فردا شروع کنم طبق این برنامه آخر فروردین درس ها تموم میشه بعد بنظرتون زمان کافی برای جمع بندی هست؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام
> ممنون بابت برنامه. واقعا عالیه خیلی به درد من میخوره.
> فقط یه سوال من اگه از فردا شروع کنم طبق این برنامه آخر فروردین درس ها تموم میشه بعد بنظرتون زمان کافی برای جمع بندی هست؟


واقعا تایم خوبیه اردیبهشت و خرداد برای جمع بندی در ضمن این برنامه مرور زیاد داره نگران نباش :Yahoo (99):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*سوال #شما: 
*
*سلام من 4 سال از درس دور بودم الان میخوام نظام جدید رو شروع کنم میشه یه توضیحی در مورد تایم مطالعه و
 استراحت بدین به خدا من نمیتونم بیشتر از 2 ساعت سر کتابام بشینم زود خسته میشم واقعا هیچ راهی نداره که من
 تحملم بیشتر بشه اگر میشه یکم توضیح بدین؟*

*پاسخ: 
** سلام*
*سه مدل باکس مطالعاتی بهت میگم ببین با کدوم راحت تری همون رو اجرا کن*

* باکس مدل اول :*
*50 دقیقه مطالعه + 5 دقیقه استراحت درجا + 50 دقیقه مطالعه + 15 دقیقه استراحت*
* در مجموع : 120 دقیقه*
* مناسب برای اونایی که تازه میخوان شروع کنن و به اصطلاح کشش لازم رو برای درس خوندن ندارن*
*________________________________*
* باکس مدل دوم :* 
*90 دقیقه مطالعه + 15 دقیقه استراحت* 
* در مجموع : 115 دقیقه* 
* مناسب افراد معمولی و دانش آموزان* 
*______________________________*
* باکس مدل سوم :* 
*75 دقیقه مطالعه + 10 دقیقه استراحت* 
* در مجموع : 85 دقیقه* 
* مناسب اوقاتی که خسته اید مثل آخر شب یا بعد ناهار یا ...*
*______________________________*
* تذکر مهم یک :*
*یا مدل 1 رو اجرا می کنید*
*یا مدل 2 و 3 رو با هم* 
*مدل 1 رو هیچ موقع با مدل 3 با هم اجرا نکنید*
* ______________________________*
* تذکر مهم دو :* 
*اونایی که مدرسه دارن 3 الی 4 باکس*
*اونایی که مدرسه ندارن حداقل 7 باکس*

----------


## Ali jk

دوستان عزيز
ديگه ناموسا برنامتون هم درحدي ك لازم داريد گذاشته شده
همه چيزي هم ك لازمه هست
بشنيد تو ي ساعت اينارو بخونيد و شروع كنيد درس خوندن و
و لطفا تو حاشيه ن ب ا ش ي د !!!

----------


## mahdi_artur

*سوال #شما

چرا فیزیک و ریاضیم پیشرفت نمی کنه؟ آیا نکته ای هست که من رعایت نکردم؟

1- وقتی یه مطلب رو مطالعه میکنید حتما همراه با مطالعه ی مطلب مثالهای کافی و تست استاندارد حل کنید (هیچ وقت به خودتون نگید مطلبی رو یاد گرفتید مگر اینکه بتونید سوالات مربوطه رو تحلیل کنید و جواب بدید بخصوص در درس فیزیک این نکته حیاتیه!)*
*2- مبحث مورد مطالعه رو یک بار در روزی که مطالعه اش کردید ( قبل از اینکه بخواب برید) مرور کنید و طی یک هفته ی بعد (معمولا 3-5 روز از مطالعه ی اول) یک بار دیگه مبحث رو مرور کنید (مرور رو به همراه حل مثال و تست در دستور کارتون داشته باشید)*
*3- به صورت سوالها بیشتر توجه کنید ( یکی از دلایل عمده ی اینکه بچه ها به سوالات اشتباه جواب میدن بی دقتی در خواندن صورت سواله)*
*4- موقع تست زدن و تمرین حل کردن وقتی جواب سوالی رو بلد نیستید سریع به سراغ پاسخ نرید، یه مقدار با سوال کلنجار برید و تا جایی که میتونید سوال رو تحلیل کنید مثلا ببینید بین چیزی که سوال از شما میخواد با اطلاعاتی که داده چه رابطه ای وجود داره در بیشتر موارد با همین کار خودتون میتونید جواب رو بدست بیارید یا دست کم وقتی پاسخ رو میخونید کاملا یادش میگیرید*
*5-بعد از مطالعه ی یه مبحث سریع به سراغ سوالهای سخت نرید از سوالهای ساده تر شروع کنید و حوصله داشته باشید کم کم سراغ سوالهای سخت تر برید این طوری هم ذهنتون آماده میشه و هم اعتماد به نفستون بالا میره !*

----------


## Nedaghavim

سلام من میخوام این برنامه ارو از امروز شروع کنم.
راجع به زیستش طبق اون چیزی که تو توضیحات نوشتین و گفتین روش خوبیه بریم یا طبق اون چیزی که تو برنامه است؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام من میخوام این برنامه ارو از امروز شروع کنم.
> راجع به زیستش طبق اون چیزی که تو توضیحات نوشتین و گفتین روش خوبیه بریم یا طبق اون چیزی که تو برنامه است؟


روش مطالعه ای که برای زیست گفته شده دقیقا قابلیت اجرایی در برنامه رو هم داره
خیلیم عالی هر چه سریع تر استارت بزنید

----------


## mahdi_artur

*چند نکته پیرامون آزمون های قرار گرفته + نواقص:
**
آزمون ها شامل اختصاصی ریاضی و تجربی و عمومی مشترک هستند ، لطفا فایل را کامل بررسی کنید.*

* هر رشته اختصاصی های مربوط به خودش رو پاسخ بده.*

* جهت افزایش بازده برنامه حتما بعد از اجرای هر پلنِ سه روزه از برنامه یک آزمون بزنید.* 

* اگر آزمون ها واستون زیاد هست یک در میان بزنید: یعنی آزمون 1 و 3 و 5 و 7 و 9 (بعد از اجرای دو پلنِ سه روزه یک آزمون بزنید)

ناقصی ها:

آزمون 10 فاز ت 
و
 آزمون 2 فاز ب 

باز نمیشد که دوباره آپلودشون کردم
*

----------


## mahdi_artur

_بالا24بیاد_

----------


## B.R

برای شروع نمیتونیم یهو ۱۱ ساعت بخونیم چیییی؟؟؟
نهایتش ۵ یا۶ ساعت

----------


## Yasna14

up

----------


## mahdi_artur

> برای شروع نمیتونیم یهو ۱۱ ساعت بخونیم چیییی؟؟؟
> نهایتش ۵ یا۶ ساعت


*از الان روزی 11 ساعت بخون
ولی طبق باکس شروع کننده ها:
باکس مدل 1 : 
**50 دقیقه مطالعه + 5 دقیقه استراحت درجا + 50 دقیقه مطالعه + 15 دقیقه استراحت*
*در مجموع : 120 دقیقه*
*مناسب برای اونایی که تازه میخوان شروع کنن و به اصطلاح کشش لازم رو برای درس خوندن ندارن*

----------


## B.R

> *از الان روزی 11 ساعت بخون
> ولی طبق باکس شروع کننده ها:
> باکس مدل 1 : 
> **50 دقیقه مطالعه + 5 دقیقه استراحت درجا + 50 دقیقه مطالعه + 15 دقیقه استراحت*
> *در مجموع : 120 دقیقه*
> *مناسب برای اونایی که تازه میخوان شروع کنن و به اصطلاح کشش لازم رو برای درس خوندن ندارن*


خو شما میگین ۷تا باکس بخونیم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خو شما میگین ۷تا باکس بخونیم


7 باکس مدل 1 میشه 840 دقیقه معادل 14 ساعت مطالعه که از این مقدار مطالعه 140 دقیقه معادل 2 ساعت و 20 دقیقه اش استراحته 
یعنی بازده کلی اجرایی میشه = 11 ساعت و 40 دقیقه
که این 40 دقیقه رو هم من میگم اصلا بخوابید
باز میشه 11 ساعت دقیق مطالعه

از 24 ساعتِ روز
 14 ساعت مطالعه و استراحت بین مطالعه تون
6 الی 8 ساعت خواب 
2 الی 4 ساعتم ناهار و شام و صبحانه (بسته به تایم خوابتون)

----------


## Amirsh23

سلام . دیدم اقا مهدی تو برنامش درباره کلاس اقای فلاح نوشته گفتم اینو بگم . اقای فلاح قراره از 29 ابان یه گروه جدید شروع کنه اگه استرس عقب افتاده ها داشتین اونو ثبتنام کنین.

----------


## amir1376

*با عرض سلام خدمت اقا مهدی عزیز 
یه سوال 
بنظرت بعد اینکه یه دور یک فصل رو جمع کردیم با حل تست و مرور علامتدارها و زدن یه جامع از اون فصل ( مثلا یک فصل از فیزیک مثل مدار ) برای مرور مجددش چه فاصله زمانی ای منطقی تره ؟*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *با عرض سلام خدمت اقا مهدی عزیز 
> یه سوال 
> بنظرت بعد اینکه یه دور یک فصل رو جمع کردیم با حل تست و مرور علامتدارها و زدن یه جامع از اون فصل ( مثلا یک فصل از فیزیک مثل مدار ) برای مرور مجددش چه فاصله زمانی ای منطقی تره ؟*


*سلام داداش عزیز
برای مرور:
یک بار شبی که مطلب رو خوندین یک نگاه به فرمول ها و مطالب اصلی بندازین (در حد 5 دقیقه)
یک بار دیگه سه روز بعد با تعدادی تست آزمونی (فلسفه آزمون های سه روز یک بار بعد از هر پلن یکجورایی همین قصه بود)
**یک بار دیگه سه الی چهار هفته بعد دوباره تعدادی تست آزمونی این بار در ترکیب با مطالب دیگه و خلاصه نویسی ریز از اون فصل یا مبحث (قصه تست زدن پوششی و خلاصه برداری برنامه مون همین بوده مثلا در شیمی ماه دوم تست پوششی داریم) 
**یک بار هم سه ماه بعد (فلسفه آزمون های جامع همینه)
**چند بار هم در جمع بندی های آخر سال (با آزمون های جامع و مرور های دوباره مباحث کم تسلط)
**یک بار هم در تورق سریع انتهای سال (در حد 5 دقیقه هر فصل ورق میخوره خلاصه ، متن کتاب و نکات مهمترش)

مهمترین مرورم به نظرم اون دو تایی که* *قرمز** شده
یعنی کسی که هیچ مرحله ای مرور رو هم نره
فقط همین دو مرحله رو خوب انجامش بده میتونه خیلی مسلط بره سر جلسه*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*سلام چرا هر چی آزمون میدم درصدام رشد نمیکنه؟ والا بخدا خیلی میخونم و درسمم توی مدرسه قبلا خیلی عالی بود ولی نمیدونم چطوریه که دارم آزمون ها رو خراب میکنم؟*

*- پاسخ:*
*اولا درصد هیچ آزمونی بغیر از کنکور مهم نیست.* 
*به آزمون هایی که میزنید فقط از نظر رفع اشکال نگاه کنید تا به جامع ها برسید (آزمونای جامع درصداش مهمه ولی باز نباید ناامید یا امیدوارتون کنه)*
*اما تحلیل آزمون خیلی خوبی داشته باشین*
*داخل تحلیل آزمون سعی کنید پاسخ تشریحی همه‌ی تست‌ها رو بخوانید.*
*[حتی تست‌هایی که درست پاسخ ‌دادین]*
*تست هایی که اشتباه زدین رو بررسی کنید علت اشتباه چی بوده*
*اگر مطالعه ناقص علت بوده حتما در اولویت قرار بدین اون فصل رو و تا به تسلط نرسیدین رهاش نکنید*
*اگر سرعت تون در حل تست ها پایینه ناقص مطالعه کردین یا ممکنه در مسائل محاسباتی دست تون در محاسبات کند باشه که باید حتما روی محاسبات کار کنید.*
*پایین زدن درسی مثل زیست نشون دهنده مرور کم هست و یا شاید به همه سوالات پاسخ میدین و غلط هاتون بیش از حد مجاز میشه (سعی کنید شک دار ها رو پاسخ ندین و بعدا بررسی شون کنید دقیق)*

*خواهش می کنم این مطلب رو کامل بخونید و در آزمون زدن بهش دقت داشته باشید:
*
**اگر تست زنی آموزشی کم و آموزشِ شما (درسنامه یا منبع مطالعه) خلاصه و ضعیف باشه مشکل در آزمون زدن اینطور رو میاد:*
*1. افزایش شک دار ها*
*2. چندین تست رو پشت سر هم بین دو گزینه میمونید و یا اشتباه میزنید و یا شانسی درست میزنید ولی اعصابتون حسابی بهم میریزه*
*3. در تحلیل تست ها حوصله کافی برای مطالعه پاسخ تشریحی ندارید و در نتیجه یا تحلیل درستی انجام نمیدین یا تحلیل تون ناقصه*

****اگر تست زنی سرعتی شما (اون تست هایی که با تایم قبل از آزمون زدن کار می کنید) به مقدار کافی نباشه مشکل در آزمون زدن اینطور رو میاد:*
*1. سرعت پایین* 
*2. زود خسته شدن* 
*3. بی دقتی ناشی از خستگی* 
*4. به جواب آخر نرسیدن ناشی از کند بودن سرعت تست زنی و افزایش استرس در حل تست ها (به ویژه مسائل محاسباتی)*

****اگر مرور نکرده باشید (به هر دلیلی) مشکل در آزمون زدن اینطور رو میاد:*
*1. آشنا نبودن با مبحثِ تستی که در آزمون می بینید (نصف حل یک تست اینه که شما بدونید اون تست از کجای کتاب و کدوم مبحث طراحی شده)*
*2. در نتیجه کند بودن دست در شروع حل (شروع حل یک تست در واقع نباید بیشتر از 10 ثانیه طول بکشه ولی در صورت عدم مرور دست تون به حل اون تست نمیره چون مغزتون شدیدا درگیر این میشه که این تست از کدوم مبحث طراحی شده و چطور باید استارت بزنم برای حلش)*
*3. تست رو سر جلسه کنکور یا آزمون در منزل نگاه می کنید حس می کنید تست آشناست ولی راهکاری برای حلش ندارید و غم و اندوه زیاد میرید تست بعدی*

****اگر سرعت تون در محاسبات ضعیف باشه و در ضرب/جمع/تقسیم/تفریق مشکل سرعت داشته باشید مشکل تون اینطور در آزمون زدن رو میاد:*
*1. حل رو کامل می نویسید ولی جواب آخر 1 الی 2 دقیقه طول میکشه تا در بیاد ، زیر و روی تست سیاه میشه برای چند عملیات ساده اعصاب تون خورد میشه ولی تست یا دیر به جواب صحیح میرسه یا به جواب غلط میرسید یا اصلا به جواب نمیرسید ته مسئله*
*2. نه تنها سرعت بلکه دقت تون هم سر آزمون بهم میریزه و در نتیجه بدترین آزمون شما میشه کنکورتون* 
*راه حل: از همین الان محاسبات رو جدی بگیرید و تایم جداگانه قرار بدین برای انجام سریع تر محاسبات و در منزل حتما سعی کنید به جواب آخر هر تست خودتون برسید و نگید حالا ولش کن من که دیگه بلدم حلش کنم.*

**اگر مبحثی رو مسلط باشید ، سرعت تون هم بالا باشه و مشکل محاسباتی هم نداشته باشید ولی باز در آزمون زدن به مشکل خوردین ممکنه اشتباهات تون این موارد باشن:*
*1. در منزل تست می زنید ولی تستی که در سبک و سیاق آزمونی که شرکت می کنید نمی زنید !* 
*نتیجه این هست که معیار و ملاک شما سر جلسه عوض میشه و تست های زیادی به صورت ناآشنا رو میان که نه دیدین و نه مدل های مشابه شون رو قبلا حل کردین
*
*پیشنهادم اینه که حتما در منزل هر مدل تست سخت ، ساده ، متوسط ، ایده دار ، بدون ایده ، وقت گیر و ... حل کنید، اگر کنکور 99 هنوز برگزار نشده بود عمرا میگفتم هر مدل تستی بزنید ولی الان با شرایط موجود سعی کنید فقط به تست های استاندارد و روتین کنکوری توجه نداشته باشید و هر مدلی حل کنید.
*
*2. شاید ماهیت ترکیبی فصل رو رعایت نمی کنید.*
*مثلا عده ای فقط روی فصل x مسلط میشن ولی طراح سر جلسه تست ترکیبی از فصل x با y , z طراحی میکنه.*
*این مشکل با یک جمع بندی ترکیبی انتهای سال حل میشه و سر جلسه به مشکل نمیخورید* 
*فعلا تحمل کنید.
*
*3. ممکنه در آزمون جامع تر به تنظیم زمان و پخش تایم دقت نداشته باشید*
*این مشکل هم مشکلیه که عموما با چند آزمون و شناخت روی خودتون قابل حله و به جمع بندی نرسیده اگر آزمون زدن تون پیوستگی داشته باشه رفته رفته خودتون این مشکل رو حلش میکنید.*

*موفق باشید.*

----------


## Mahdis79

من فردا باید آزمون بزنم
الان آزمون های الف رو دانلود کردم ولی گیج شدم فردا اولین آزمونمه من کدوم آزمون رو باید بزنم خیلی گیج کنندس
یکمی توضیح بدید عصز میخوام پرینت بگیرم
یادم رفت بگم که رشته تجربیم

----------


## Yasna14

ازمون رشته تجربی بعد ریاضی ازمونه رشته تجربی ازمون اول فاز الف

----------


## mahdi_artur

> من فردا باید آزمون بزنم
> الان آزمون های الف رو دانلود کردم ولی گیج شدم فردا اولین آزمونمه من کدوم آزمون رو باید بزنم خیلی گیج کنندس
> یکمی توضیح بدید عصز میخوام پرینت بگیرم
> یادم رفت بگم که رشته تجربیم


دوستمون بالاتر گفتن
آزمون ها هم تخصصی های تجربی رو داره هم ریاضی (حتی انسانی هم هست)
فقط تخصصی های تجربی و مشترک عمومی رو جواب بدین.

----------


## HIRAD.K

داداش بعضی از کتابایی که نوشتیو من چیز دیگه دارم و توان عوض کردن ندارم چیکار کنم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> داداش بعضی از کتابایی که نوشتیو من چیز دیگه دارم و توان عوض کردن ندارم چیکار کنم


جایگزین کنید منابع تون رو 
داخل پست اولم گفتم منابع خوب زیاد داریم و میتونید اگر منبع برنامه رو ندارید با منبع خودتون جایگزینش کنید.

----------


## indomitable

*من برنامه شخصی خودم رو دارم.
 ولی یه مشکل اساسی که از دوران ابتدایی دارم با خودم میکشمش،محاسبات هست...
مثلا یه عده سر جلسه دغدغه شون اینه ۱۲۶ ضرب در ۴۳ ذهنی حل کنن ولی من حتی ۱۲ ضرب در ۹ رو و حتی جمع و تفریق رو هم (حتی مال دو رقمیا) نمیتونم ذهنی حل کنم...
چیکار کنم؟*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *من برنامه شخصی خودم رو دارم.
>  ولی یه مشکل اساسی که از دوران ابتدایی دارم با خودم میکشمش،محاسبات هست...
> مثلا یه عده سر جلسه دغدغه شون اینه ۱۲۶ ضرب در ۴۳ ذهنی حل کنن ولی من حتی ۱۲ ضرب در ۹ رو و حتی جمع و تفریق رو هم (حتی مال دو رقمیا) نمیتونم ذهنی حل کنم...
> چیکار کنم؟*


*یه کتاب قدیمی هست به اسم روش سریع تراختنبرگ در حساب
این کتاب اومده عملیاتای مختلف و ساده تر توضیح داده تونستی بخونیش خیلی کمکت میکنه

یه کار دیگه هم که میتونی کنی اینه که بیای هر روز یه سری تمرین محاسبات حل کنی تا دستت تند بشه و سعی کنی رفته رفته یه سری از عملیات های ساده تر رو خلاصه تر بری یا تو ذهنت انجام بدی شون 

یه سری محاسبات خاصم هستن که اینا توی هر درس n بار مطرح میشن اینارو یاد بگیری خیلی سرعتت توی حل مسائل همون درس زیاد میشه مثلا توی شیمی خیلی با عدد 22/4 یا 22400 و6/02 و ... کار داری میتونی ساده کردن اینارو بیشتر کار کنی
یا توی فیزیک این جزوه محاسبات فیزیک و ریاضی رو خیلی ساده میکنه واست:
*
*
یه سری جزوه هم هستن که خلاصه و چکیده همون کتاب تراختنبرگن که اگه نمیرسی اون کتابو بخونی این جزوه ها رو بخونی میتونی با تمرین سرعتتو بیاری بالا
این جزوه چکیده و خوبیه
*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur




یه کتاب قدیمی هست به اسم روش سریع تراختنبرگ در حساب
این کتاب اومده عملیاتای مختلف و ساده تر توضیح داده تونستی بخونیش خیلی کمکت میکنه

یه کار دیگه هم که میتونی کنی اینه که بیای هر روز یه سری تمرین محاسبات حل کنی تا دستت تند بشه و سعی کنی رفته رفته یه سری از عملیات های ساده تر رو خلاصه تر بری یا تو ذهنت انجام بدی شون 

یه سری محاسبات خاصم هستن که اینا توی هر درس n بار مطرح میشن اینارو یاد بگیری خیلی سرعتت توی حل مسائل همون درس زیاد میشه مثلا توی شیمی خیلی با عدد 22/4 یا 22400 و6/02 و ... کار داری میتونی ساده کردن اینارو بیشتر کار کنی
یا توی فیزیک این جزوه محاسبات فیزیک و ریاضی رو خیلی ساده میکنه واست:


یه سری جزوه هم هستن که خلاصه و چکیده همون کتاب تراختنبرگن که اگه نمیرسی اون کتابو بخونی این جزوه ها رو بخونی میتونی با تمرین سرعتتو بیاری بالا
این جزوه چکیده و خوبیه



خیلی ممنونم ازت اینارو کار میکنم بلکمم محاسباتم بهتر شد
میخوام هر شب قبل خواب چند تا محاسبات بنویسم ذهنی انجام بدم به علاوه این جزوه ها.
وگرنه اینطوری که من میبینم تا دودوتا چهارتا رو نیارم رو برگه سوال حل نمیشه*

----------


## Mahdis79

> دوستمون بالاتر گفتن
> آزمون ها هم تخصصی های تجربی رو داره هم ریاضی (حتی انسانی هم هست)
> فقط تخصصی های تجربی و مشترک عمومی رو جواب بدین.


اره متوجه شدم ولی کاش میشد جداشون کرد اخه من میبرم کافی نت پرینت بگیره بعد طرف گیج میشه که از چه صفحه هایی پرینت بگیره چه صفحه هایی نگیره
راهی نیس خودم جداشون کنم؟

----------


## HIRAD.K

داداش من ریاضی و فیزیکم صفره کلوین(بقیه درسامم خوب نیست ولی یه چیزایی سر در میارم ازشون) بنظرت چیکار کنم که حداقل یه درصد ۳۰ در بیارم ازشون
راستش سال پیش کنکور دادم با یه رتبه ۶ رقمی،یه مدته درگیر کارای نظام وظیفم تازه میخوام شروع کنم به خوندن پیشنهادت چیه

----------


## AliRezA-G-11

مهدی جان ممنون بابت برنامه بینظیرت
میشه بگی چطوری تفریح متعادلی داشته باشیم که به درس هم برسیم و اسیب نبینیم؟
مایی که تغییر نظام دادیم میشه امیدوار باشیم به رتبه های زیر 5000؟
میبخشید شاید سوال تکراری باشه ولی پوشش کامل مطلب داره برنامه؟؟
 و اینکه چرا استارت برنامه از فصل زیست  فصل 2 بوده؟ فصل یک نمیخواد بخونیم؟



> جایگزین کنید منابع تون رو 
> داخل پست اولم گفتم منابع خوب زیاد داریم و میتونید اگر منبع برنامه رو ندارید با منبع خودتون جایگزینش کنید.

----------


## amir1376

> مهدی جان ممنون بابت برنامه بینظیرت
> میشه بگی چطوری تفریح متعادلی داشته باشیم که به درس هم برسیم و اسیب نبینیم؟
> مایی که تغییر نظام دادیم میشه امیدوار باشیم به رتبه های زیر 5000؟
> میبخشید شاید سوال تکراری باشه ولی پوشش کامل مطلب داره برنامه؟؟
>  و اینکه چرا استارت برنامه از فصل زیست  فصل 2 بوده؟ فصل یک نمیخواد بخونیم؟


*سلام
اقا مهدی که میاد و جواب میده 
ولی خب زیست فصل یک دهم تقریبا چیز بیخودیه و ربط خاصی هم به مطالب بعدی نداره بهتره از همون گوارش شروع کنی...بعدا اگه اوضاعت روبه راه شد این فصلم میخونی سریع چون هیچی نداره 98 و 99 هم سوال نداشت حتی بصورت غیرمستقیم
برنامه هم پوشش و مرورهاش خیلی خوبه من خودم استفاده نمیکنم اما نگاه کردم و مناسبه واقعا ... هر برنامه ای قطعا یک سری مشکلاتی هم داره که شما خودتون حین اجرا پی میبرید و برای خودتون شخصی سازی میکنید اما بیس برنامه واقعا خوبه 
*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> داداش من ریاضی و فیزیکم صفره کلوین(بقیه درسامم خوب نیست ولی یه چیزایی سر در میارم ازشون) بنظرت چیکار کنم که حداقل یه درصد ۳۰ در بیارم ازشون
> راستش سال پیش کنکور دادم با یه رتبه ۶ رقمی،یه مدته درگیر کارای نظام وظیفم تازه میخوام شروع کنم به خوندن پیشنهادت چیه


ریاضی فیزیک اگر اصولی بخونی میتونی به درصدای بالاترم فکر کنی
ولی برای 20 30 درصد روی فصلایی که میگم کامل مسلط شو 
فشار + گرما + نوسان + موج + اتمی هسته ای 
همینا واقعا کافیه 
ولی زیاد تست بزن و تا عید سعی کن درست حسابی جمع شون کنی
بعد از عیدم چند تا جامع فیزیک که بزنی دستت میاد سر جلسه باید چیکار کنی

----------


## mahdi_artur

> مهدی جان ممنون بابت برنامه بینظیرت
> میشه بگی چطوری تفریح متعادلی داشته باشیم که به درس هم برسیم و اسیب نبینیم؟
> مایی که تغییر نظام دادیم میشه امیدوار باشیم به رتبه های زیر 5000؟
> میبخشید شاید سوال تکراری باشه ولی پوشش کامل مطلب داره برنامه؟؟
>  و اینکه چرا استارت برنامه از فصل زیست  فصل 2 بوده؟ فصل یک نمیخواد بخونیم؟


تفریح = روزی 1 ساعت فیلم ببین (یا ورزش و ...)
________________________________
بله کامل پوشش میدیم و مباحث خاصی که باقی میمونه بعد از عید ادامه پیدا میکنن 
فصل 1 در ادامه برنامه هست و حذف نشده

----------


## AliRezA-G-11

به نظرتون ممکنه با تغییر نظام بتونیم رتبه زیر 5000 بیاریم؟؟
به نظرتون شدنیه با توجه به تغییر کتابا ؟
من رو مفاهیم نظام قدیم تسلط زیادی داشتم



> تفریح = روزی 1 ساعت فیلم ببین (یا ورزش و ...)
> ________________________________
> بله کامل پوشش میدیم و مباحث خاصی که باقی میمونه بعد از عید ادامه پیدا میکنن 
> فصل 1 در ادامه برنامه هست و حذف نشده

----------


## nazanin.mrd

با اجازه اقای ارتور
.......شوخی میکنی دیگه؟ از الان زیر ۵ هزار؟ یه پسر میشناسم  دانشجو پرستاری  بوده ۹۹انصراف داده و از ابان نظام جدید خونده (اگه اشتباه نکنم کنکورش ۹۶ بوده) شده ۵۰۰ و پزشکی تبریز قبول شده .از الان ک خیلی زمان مونده تا کنکور اگه بخوای و خوب بخونی خیلی بهتر میشی..

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

> تفریح = روزی 1 ساعت فیلم ببین (یا ورزش و ...)
> ________________________________
> بله کامل پوشش میدیم و مباحث خاصی که باقی میمونه بعد از عید ادامه پیدا میکنن 
> فصل 1 در ادامه برنامه هست و حذف نشده




سلام خوبین ببخشید شیمی ای کیو گاچ با شیمی میکرو جامع پایه و میکرو دوازدهم که ویژه 1400 اومدن خیلی فرق دارن؟

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

> سلام خدمت تونبله ارسال کنید به هر شکل که خواستید فرقی نمیکنه


سلام من چون دانش آموزم سخته با این برنامه برم میتونم بهتون پیام خصوصی بدم منو راهنمایی کنید؟؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> به نظرتون ممکنه با تغییر نظام بتونیم رتبه زیر 5000 بیاریم؟؟
> به نظرتون شدنیه با توجه به تغییر کتابا ؟
> من رو مفاهیم نظام قدیم تسلط زیادی داشتم


هر کس بازدهی و توانش متفاوته شدن یا نشدن رو خودت تعیین میکنی

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام خوبین ببخشید شیمی ای کیو گاچ با شیمی میکرو جامع پایه و میکرو دوازدهم که ویژه 1400 اومدن خیلی فرق دارن؟


فرق زیادی ندارن به نظرم 
آیکیویی که جدید نوشتن سطح سوالاتش خیلی نزدیک به 99 بود (شمارشی به شدت زیاد)

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام من چون دانش آموزم سخته با این برنامه برم میتونم بهتون پیام خصوصی بدم منو راهنمایی کنید؟؟


سلام 
دانش آموزان برنامه رو خرد کنن مثلا بودجه 1 روز رو داخل 1 و نیم روز اجرا کنن (یا حتی 2 روز) بسته به تایمی که در اختیار دارید 
ولی پیشنهادم اینه مدرسه رو کمتر اهمیت بدین بیشتر کارتون روی کنکور و تست باشه
مدرسه داره اذیت میکنه بچه ها رو و نمره کم میکنن واسه همین اگه واقعا نمیرسی میتونی برنامه رو خرد کنی

----------


## Yuhan

ما با این برنامه پیش بریم آزمونای قلمچی رو چیکار کنیم؟ من خیلی فشار رومه دهم رو خوب نخوندم و آزمونا دارن به یازدهم می رسن، از آزمون بعدی یازدهم شروع میشه و بودجه بندیشم افتضاحه، مثلا برای فصل دو شیمی یازدهم که آنتالپی و سینتیکه و خیلییی حجیمه سی صفحه واسه یه آزمون گذاشته. سی صفحه کتاب یعنی 60-70 درسنامه مبتکران، اون وقت کل فصلش 88 تا درسنامه داره. من مطمئنم نمی تونم برناممو به قلمچی برسونم و فقط دست و پا شکسته میشه خوندش، از طرفی هم از طرف خانوادم تحت فشارم که الا و بلا ترازت باید بالای 6000 بشه و با آزمون باید پیش بری. من چیکار کنم این برنامه رو اجرا کنم؟ اون وقت دیگه بعد عید می تونم ترازمو به بالای 6000 برسونم؟

----------


## Zolghadr

سلام خیلی ممنونم بابت برنامتون زحمت کشیدید اجرتون با خدا 
من کلا تازه عضو این سایت شدم  گزارشامو همینجا بفرستم؟

----------


## Zolghadr

من تویه کانال جزوه ی اقای عمارلو رو پیدا کردم ولی  برخی جاها (تعدادش کم بود تو اون جزوه )جای خالی گذاشته بود و پر نشده بود بنظرتون  جزوات کلاسش با جزوات غیر  کلاسی فرق داره  و من دنبال جزوه ای دیگر باشم؟

----------


## Zolghadr

ببخشید اگر که منابعمون چیز دیگری باشه باید خودمون تعداد تست ها ی روزانه رو تغییر بدیم ؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> ما با این برنامه پیش بریم آزمونای قلمچی رو چیکار کنیم؟ من خیلی فشار رومه دهم رو خوب نخوندم و آزمونا دارن به یازدهم می رسن، از آزمون بعدی یازدهم شروع میشه و بودجه بندیشم افتضاحه، مثلا برای فصل دو شیمی یازدهم که آنتالپی و سینتیکه و خیلییی حجیمه سی صفحه واسه یه آزمون گذاشته. سی صفحه کتاب یعنی 60-70 درسنامه مبتکران، اون وقت کل فصلش 88 تا درسنامه داره. من مطمئنم نمی تونم برناممو به قلمچی برسونم و فقط دست و پا شکسته میشه خوندش، از طرفی هم از طرف خانوادم تحت فشارم که الا و بلا ترازت باید بالای 6000 بشه و با آزمون باید پیش بری. من چیکار کنم این برنامه رو اجرا کنم؟ اون وقت دیگه بعد عید می تونم ترازمو به بالای 6000 برسونم؟


برنامه آزمون از الان برای کسی که دست و پا شکسته خونده خوب نیست.
برنامه رو اجرا کنید و 3 روز یکبار آزمون هاشون بزنید و تحلیل کنید. (40 آزمون این برنامه تقریبا 5 برابر آزمون هایی که میخواید تا عید شرکت کنید)
خانواده بعد از کنکور از شما نتیجه میخوان نه الان پس الان به حرف افرادی که در این زمینه تخصص ندارند گوش ندین.

----------


## f.t.m.h.m

سلام،وقت همگی بخیر
اگر کسی این برنامه رو اجرا کرده لطف میکنه بگه که راضی بوده؟
و یا اگر کسی آگاهیش بیشتره و برنامه رو دیده،لطف میکنه بگه خوب هست یا نه؟ یعنی به نظرتون اگر به این برنامه اعتماد کنم و دقیق اجراش کنم واقعا نتیجه میگیرم؟یا بهتره یه برنامه شخصی برای خودم بنویسم؟
ممنون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Zolghadr

بسم الله اینم از اولین گزارشم 
فیزیک درسنامه ام خوندم البته بیش از نیمی از فصل ۱ دهم رو

----------


## terme1

سلام 
اقا مهدی من یه سوال داشتم ما اگه بخوایم از الان این برنامه رو شروع کنیم تقریبا با فشرده سازی تا نیمه فروردین طول میکشه.میشه بگی بعد از اون برنامه چجوریه؟؟ اون درس هایی که باقی مانده از 15 فروردین تا کی پوشش پیدا میکنه توی برنامه؟؟
این برنامه کاملا مرور برنامه اش مناسبه یا خارج برنامه باید مرور بزاریم ؟؟ برنامه بعد از عید هم مرور این برنامه رو داره یا فقط ادامه اشه؟؟؟
ممنون میشم جواب رو بدید خواهر من تازه میخواد شروع کنه 

دستتون هم درد نکنه بابت برنامه .خیلی زحمت کشیدید و وقت گذاشتید

----------


## terme1

up

----------


## zynb82

*سلام 
خیلی ممنون بابت برنامتون
ولی برای من فایل ازمونها باز نمیشه
میشه دوباره  آپلود کنین؟*

----------


## Matean

سلام میدونم اینجا جاش نیست ولی نخاسم تاپیک جدا بزنم.بنظرشما ریاضی نظام جدیدو میشه ازکتاب نظام قدیم خوند؟اگه میشه کدوم قسمتارو باید حذف کرد؟تجربی ام

----------


## parisasadeghi

سلام دوستان هر کسی کتاب نظام قدیم میخواد پیام بده همه کتابا نو و تمییز و سالمن

----------


## moboer

Up

----------


## MMdibi

> *سلام خدمت تمامی عزیزان
> **اول از همه از عنوانی که انتخاب کردم معذرت میخوام...شاید جنبه تبلیغاتی داشته باشه ولی مجبور بودم این طور عنوان رو انتخاب کنم تا افراد بیشتری از این طرح خیر استفاده کنند.
> *
> در این طرح با بررسی شرایط مختلف اومدم دانش آموزان رو به 3 دسته عمده تقسیم کردم:
> 1. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند و تا به این جای کار نتیجه و تراز دلخواه شون (تراز لااقل بالای 6000 ) رو گرفتند.
> 2. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند ولی نتیجه خوبی نگرفتند و امیدشون رو از دست دادند تقریبا.
> 3. دانش آموزانی که اصلا با برنامه خاصی پیش نرفتند و تقریبا استارت جدی هم برای کنکور 1400 نزدند.
> 
> خب ، الان با دانش آموزان دسته اول و اون دوستانی که مسیرشون مشخص بوده از قبل یا مشاور دارن خداحافظی می کنم و براشون آرزوی موفقیت دارم، خدافظتون باشه.
> ...



​برنامه جمع بندی را کی توضیح میدهید؟میشه تاریخ شروعش را بگویید.

----------


## MMdibi

> ​برنامه جمع بندی را کی توضیح میدهید؟میشه تاریخ شروعش را بگویید.


?
???

----------


## mahdi_artur

> ​برنامه جمع بندی را کی توضیح میدهید؟میشه تاریخ شروعش را بگویید.


اواخر اسفند قرار میگیره
تاریخ شروع بسته به تاریخی که برنامه رو استارت زدین و تمام کردین داره

----------


## parisasadeghi

> سلام دوستان هر کسی کتاب نظام قدیم میخواد پیام بده همه کتابا نو و تمییز و سالمن


 ملت کنکوری کتابای نظام قدیم و سی دی هاشو هر کی میخواد تا بهش رایگاااااااااااااان بدم لطفا به دوستانتون بگیدهم سی دی ها و هم جزوه و هم کتاب رایگان

----------


## kousar_s

سلام من از امروز برنامه رو استارت بزنم کی به شروع جمع بندی میرسم ؟ممنون

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام من از امروز برنامه رو استارت بزنم کی به شروع جمع بندی میرسم ؟ممنون


سلام از الان استارت بزنید حدود 35-40 روز برای جمع بندی فرصت هست.

----------


## kousar_s

[QUOTE=mahdi_artur;1687822]

سلام از الان استارت بزنید حدود 35-40 روز برای جمع بندی فرصت هست.[/QU
برنامه ای که برای جمع بندی دارید برای همین تایمی که میگید داریم هست یا نیاز به وقت بیشتری داره؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

[quote=دکتر کوثر;1687859]


> سلام از الان استارت بزنید حدود 35-40 روز برای جمع بندی فرصت هست.[/qu
> برنامه ای که برای جمع بندی دارید برای همین تایمی که میگید داریم هست یا نیاز به وقت بیشتری داره؟


برنامه جمع بندی حدود 60 روزه
از هر موقع شروع کنید جمع بندی رو میتونید تا حد قابل قبلولی مرور و آزمون داشته باشید

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdi7070

سلام ریاضی چند درصد بزنم خوبه برای این رتبه و چه فصلایی بخونم؟


سلام 
40 الی 60 
کنکور چ سخت باشه چ فوق آسون همین کافیه
سخت باشه 40 میزنی 
آسون باشه 60 

ولی قاعدتا همین درصدم نیاز داره روی 60-70 درصد مطالب کامل مسلط باشی 

این 8+1 پل :

پل اول 
مقدمات 
یعنی:
بازه ، معادله ، توان ، اتحاد ، معادله درجه دو در حد شناخت کلی و حل ، معادله درجه 3 در حد شناخت کلی و تقسیم چند جمله ای بر چند جمله ای ، معادلات اصم و گویا ، تعیین علامت ، رسم سهمی و قدر مطلق و براکت

پل دوم
تابع

پل سوم
مثلثات

پل چهارم 
حد و پیوستگی

پل پنجم
مشتق و کاربرد مشتق

پل ششم
لگاریتم و تصاعد و مجموعه ها

پل هفتم 
ترکیبیات و احتمال

پل هشتم
آمار و هندسه تحلیلی (فاصله دو خط و ...)

پل مرگ (8+1)
هندسه و مقاطع مخروطی

پل 1 و 2 و 3 به هیچ وجه حذف نکن (حذف کردی کلا دیگه ریاضی نخون چون 20 درصد بیشتر نمیتونی بزنی ک بدرد قبولی نمیخوره)
خواستی حذف کنی فقط پل آخر (مرگ)

از پل 4 تا 8 میشه 5 تا پل 
از این 5 تا 
3 تاشو انتخاب کن 
من باشم پل 4 و 6 و 8 انتخاب میکنم

داخل کنکور 99 تجربی 
پل 1 و 2 = مجموعا 10 تست اومد (بخش پذیری و ساده سازی عبارت رادیکالی هر کدوم 1 تست داشتیم)
پل 3 مجموعا 4 تست داشتیم
پل 4 = 2 تا تست داشتیم (ولی حد ندونی مشتق و کاربرد هم میپره)
پل 5 = 4 تست 
پل 6 = 4 تست
پل 7 = 2 تست
پل 8 = 1 تست
پل مرگ = 3 تست 

پیشنهاد من 
پل 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 و 6 و 8 انتخاب کن = مجموعا حدود 20 تا تست میشه = 67 درصد کنکور
حالا فرض می کنیم کنکور از 99 چند پله سخت تر بازم تویی ک روی حدود 70 درصد مطالب سواری نباید کمتر از 40 - 50 درصد بزنی 
اگرم آسون باشه 1400 باز 60-65 میزنی ک میانگین ریاضی 1000 نفر اول کشور (نه منطقه) هم همینقدره تقریبا 

اولویت تست هم 
اول کنکورای 10 سال اخیر از هر فصل
تموم شد تالیفی (پیشنهادم ترکیب تخته سیاه + موج آزمون)*

----------


## geschenk

سلام خسته نباشید.اگه از الان برنامه رو شروع کنم چند روز برای جمع بندی میمونه؟

----------


## Deadpool 1378

همچنان منتظر برنامه فاز جمع بندی!!

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط deadpool 1378


همچنان منتظر برنامه فاز جمع بندی������������!!


عه چه جالب 
فکرشم نمیکردم کسی دیگه این تاپیک یادش باشه 
آخرین پست دی ماه ! (بدون up شدن)
برنامه رو 1800 نفر دانلود کردن ولی هیچ کس نه بازخوردی فرستاد اینجا. نه گزارش کاری. نه کسی خواست برنامه جمع بندی رو قبل عید بزارم. در کل خیلی خیلی تجربه خوبی شد واسم. یه سری هام که کلا هر حرفی بود بعنوان انتقاد بارم کردن و کارو تکمیل کردن. البته چرا یه تاپیک دیگه هم بود به اسم شروع از بهمن اونجا هم تقریبا یه دوست عزیزی همیشه فعالیت می کردن که الان امیدوارم مثل همیشه پر قدرت بخونن ولی همچنان مثل این تاپیک رفته جزو 101 تاپیک پایین و خاموش شده. البته تاکید روی محتوای اصلی برنامه بود و نیاز به شخصی سازی حس میشد ولی خب...*

----------


## Deadpool 1378

> *
> عه چه جالب 
> فکرشم نمیکردم کسی دیگه این تاپیک یادش باشه 
> آخرین پست دی ماه ! (بدون up شدن)
> برنامه رو 1800 نفر دانلود کردن ولی هیچ کس نه بازخوردی فرستاد اینجا. نه گزارش کاری. نه کسی خواست برنامه جمع بندی رو قبل عید بزارم. در کل خیلی خیلی تجربه خوبی شد واسم. یه سری هام که کلا هر حرفی بود بعنوان انتقاد بارم کردن و کارو تکمیل کردن. البته چرا یه تاپیک دیگه هم بود به اسم شروع از بهمن اونجا هم تقریبا یه دوست عزیزی همیشه فعالیت می کردن که الان امیدوارم مثل همیشه پر قدرت بخونن ولی همچنان مثل این تاپیک رفته جزو 101 تاپیک پایین و خاموش شده. البته تاکید روی محتوای اصلی برنامه بود و نیاز به شخصی سازی حس میشد ولی خب...*


آرتور جان دوستان بهتره بع دنبال حواشی پیرامون باشن تا این مطالب درجه 1آموزشی!!!
بع هر حال مشتاقانه منتظر برنامه فازجمع بندیتم....یاحق...

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur



عه چه جالب 
فکرشم نمیکردم کسی دیگه این تاپیک یادش باشه 
آخرین پست دی ماه ! (بدون up شدن)
برنامه رو 1800 نفر دانلود کردن ولی هیچ کس نه بازخوردی فرستاد اینجا. نه گزارش کاری. نه کسی خواست برنامه جمع بندی رو قبل عید بزارم. در کل خیلی خیلی تجربه خوبی شد واسم. یه سری هام که کلا هر حرفی بود بعنوان انتقاد بارم کردن و کارو تکمیل کردن. البته چرا یه تاپیک دیگه هم بود به اسم شروع از بهمن اونجا هم تقریبا یه دوست عزیزی همیشه فعالیت می کردن که الان امیدوارم مثل همیشه پر قدرت بخونن ولی همچنان مثل این تاپیک رفته جزو 101 تاپیک پایین و خاموش شده. البته تاکید روی محتوای اصلی برنامه بود و نیاز به شخصی سازی حس میشد ولی خب...


من هم تو تاپیک شروع از بهمن گزارش میدادم(هرچند از بهمن شروع نکردم)ولی یه مدته نمیتونم حتی تو تاپیک خودم(اخیای درون خفته)گزارش بذارم اصلا نمیتونم عکس بفرستم و میگه حافظه رو کم کن منم که حافظه گوشی رو خالی کردم ولی بازم نمیشه.این مشکلم درست بشه همه گزارشامو میفرستم 

خلاصه اینکه به شدت منتظر تاپیک نقشه راه زبان هستم*

----------


## erik911

برای بعد عید برنامه نمیدید؟

----------


## Doctormahdi

و خدایی که به شدت کافیست...

----------


## Zolghadr

> *سلام خدمت تمامی عزیزان
> **اول از همه از عنوانی که انتخاب کردم معذرت میخوام...شاید جنبه تبلیغاتی داشته باشه ولی مجبور بودم این طور عنوان رو انتخاب کنم تا افراد بیشتری از این طرح خیر استفاده کنند.
> *
> در این طرح با بررسی شرایط مختلف اومدم دانش آموزان رو به 3 دسته عمده تقسیم کردم:
> 1. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند و تا به این جای کار نتیجه و تراز دلخواه شون (تراز لااقل بالای 6000 ) رو گرفتند.
> 2. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند ولی نتیجه خوبی نگرفتند و امیدشون رو از دست دادند تقریبا.
> 3. دانش آموزانی که اصلا با برنامه خاصی پیش نرفتند و تقریبا استارت جدی هم برای کنکور 1400 نزدند.
> 
> خب ، الان با دانش آموزان دسته اول و اون دوستانی که مسیرشون مشخص بوده از قبل یا مشاور دارن خداحافظی می کنم و براشون آرزوی موفقیت دارم، خدافظتون باشه.
> ...


بسم الله 
ومن یتوکل علی الله فهو حسبه ...
انشاالله از چند روز اینده میخوام اینجا گزارش کار بفرستم امیدوارم تا دی یا بهمن تمومش کنم اما از الان بشدت نگران برنامه جمع بندی ام
امیدوارم پیامم رو ببینید و راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Baran98

> *سلام خدمت تمامی عزیزان
> **اول از همه از عنوانی که انتخاب کردم معذرت میخوام...شاید جنبه تبلیغاتی داشته باشه ولی مجبور بودم این طور عنوان رو انتخاب کنم تا افراد بیشتری از این طرح خیر استفاده کنند.
> *
> در این طرح با بررسی شرایط مختلف اومدم دانش آموزان رو به 3 دسته عمده تقسیم کردم:
> 1. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند و تا به این جای کار نتیجه و تراز دلخواه شون (تراز لااقل بالای 6000 ) رو گرفتند.
> 2. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند ولی نتیجه خوبی نگرفتند و امیدشون رو از دست دادند تقریبا.
> 3. دانش آموزانی که اصلا با برنامه خاصی پیش نرفتند و تقریبا استارت جدی هم برای کنکور 1400 نزدند.
> 
> خب ، الان با دانش آموزان دسته اول و اون دوستانی که مسیرشون مشخص بوده از قبل یا مشاور دارن خداحافظی می کنم و براشون آرزوی موفقیت دارم، خدافظتون باشه.
> ...



میشه لطف کنید یه برنامه دوماهه مناسب پشت کنکوریا هم قرار بدید برای قبل شروع اصلی مثلا برای اینکه اوسط ابان دیگه با کانون پیش بریم ؟

----------


## Zolghadr

۲۰ شهریور 
۴۰min>>>عربی ۹ تست + ۸ صفحه جزوه ی نکته تست فلاح 
۲:۱۵>>>فیزیک ۲۸ تست + درسنامه ی نشر
دینی >>>درس ۱ دهم ۱ ساعت

----------


## aria01876

خیلی ممنون از برنامه خوبی که گزاشتید
میشه برای امسال ازش استفاده کنم؟

----------


## aria01876

> *
> عه چه جالب 
> فکرشم نمیکردم کسی دیگه این تاپیک یادش باشه 
> آخرین پست دی ماه ! (بدون up شدن)
> برنامه رو 1800 نفر دانلود کردن ولی هیچ کس نه بازخوردی فرستاد اینجا. نه گزارش کاری. نه کسی خواست برنامه جمع بندی رو قبل عید بزارم. در کل خیلی خیلی تجربه خوبی شد واسم. یه سری هام که کلا هر حرفی بود بعنوان انتقاد بارم کردن و کارو تکمیل کردن. البته چرا یه تاپیک دیگه هم بود به اسم شروع از بهمن اونجا هم تقریبا یه دوست عزیزی همیشه فعالیت می کردن که الان امیدوارم مثل همیشه پر قدرت بخونن ولی همچنان مثل این تاپیک رفته جزو 101 تاپیک پایین و خاموش شده. البته تاکید روی محتوای اصلی برنامه بود و نیاز به شخصی سازی حس میشد ولی خب...*


من امسال کنکور دارم و میخوام از این برنامه استفاده کنم از مهر 
چون تا مهر میخوام مطالبی که طبق برنامه خودم تو تابستون خوندم رو توی این یه هفته جمع بندی کنم
لطفاً برنامه جمع بندی رو هم بزارید چون واقعاً به کسایی که مشاور ندارن خیلی خیلی کمک میکنه
بازم خیلی ممنون

----------


## aria01876

[QUOTE=mahdi_artur;1688196]


> برنامه جمع بندی حدود 60 روزه
> از هر موقع شروع کنید جمع بندی رو میتونید تا حد قابل قبلولی مرور و آزمون داشته باشید


میشه برنامه جمع بندی رو هم قرار بدید اگه قرار دادید میشه لینکش رو بفرستید

----------


## revenant98

مهدی ارتور جزو ادم حسابیای این انجمن بود،اون همه تاپیک پرمحتوا،اون همه پاسخگویی و......
حیف که رفت

----------


## koromozom8

> مهدی ارتور جزو ادم حسابیای این انجمن بود،اون همه تاپیک پرمحتوا،اون همه پاسخگویی و......
> حیف که رفت


اینم شانس مایه
بگید برگرده:/

----------


## Zolghadr

۳مهر۱۴۰۰

----------


## parisasadeghi

> مهدی ارتور جزو ادم حسابیای این انجمن بود،اون همه تاپیک پرمحتوا،اون همه پاسخگویی و......
> حیف که رفت


شما شماره ای ایدی تلگرام اینستایی ازشون ندارید؟

----------


## revenant98

> شما شماره ای ایدی تلگرام اینستایی ازشون ندارید؟


نه متاسفانه،
ولی امیدوارم اگه این پست رو میبینه یه تجدید نظر کنه و برگرده

----------


## Zolghadr

خواندن ۴۰ لغت زبان 
مطالعه ی یک پنجم از درسنامه فصل ۱ دهم شیمی

----------


## Zolghadr



----------


## Zolghadr



----------


## Zolghadr

> *سلام خدمت تمامی عزیزان
> **اول از همه از عنوانی که انتخاب کردم معذرت میخوام...شاید جنبه تبلیغاتی داشته باشه ولی مجبور بودم این طور عنوان رو انتخاب کنم تا افراد بیشتری از این طرح خیر استفاده کنند.
> *
> در این طرح با بررسی شرایط مختلف اومدم دانش آموزان رو به 3 دسته عمده تقسیم کردم:
> 1. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند و تا به این جای کار نتیجه و تراز دلخواه شون (تراز لااقل بالای 6000 ) رو گرفتند.
> 2. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند ولی نتیجه خوبی نگرفتند و امیدشون رو از دست دادند تقریبا.
> 3. دانش آموزانی که اصلا با برنامه خاصی پیش نرفتند و تقریبا استارت جدی هم برای کنکور 1400 نزدند.
> 
> خب ، الان با دانش آموزان دسته اول و اون دوستانی که مسیرشون مشخص بوده از قبل یا مشاور دارن خداحافظی می کنم و براشون آرزوی موفقیت دارم، خدافظتون باشه.
> ...


ببخشید اقای غفوری شما یه سری pdf خلاصه تراختنبرگ رو گذاشته بودید من پیداش نمیکنم امکانش هست بفرستید ؟ممنون

----------


## Zolghadr



----------


## Zolghadr



----------


## Zolghadr

امروز 
جبران مافات بود

----------


## Zolghadr

..

----------


## Zolghadr

،،

----------


## Zolghadr

زیست گفتار ۱ فصل ۴>>'۹۰ 
ادبیات>>16t قرابت +خواندن درس ۶ :1h
شیمی >>23t +1:50 h
فیزیک >>1:35h + 34 t 
30 t =مروری
دینی >>1h , 24t : 1false
مثلثات>>85h,19t
عربی جزوه ی فعل + زبان لغت درس ۱ >>>'30
ساعت کل =۸:۲۵
تعداد تست : 96

----------


## Zolghadr

گزارش امروزم 
زیست تست گفتار ۱ ۲۳تا تست: ۱h
۷۰ تست و اتمام فصل ۱ شیمی : تقریبا ۴ساعتو ۴۰ دقیقه
۲ ساعت مرور دروس 
ساعت مطالعه : ۷:۴۰
تعداد تست: ۸۳

----------


## Zolghadr

> *سلام خدمت تمامی عزیزان
> **اول از همه از عنوانی که انتخاب کردم معذرت میخوام...شاید جنبه تبلیغاتی داشته باشه ولی مجبور بودم این طور عنوان رو انتخاب کنم تا افراد بیشتری از این طرح خیر استفاده کنند.
> *
> در این طرح با بررسی شرایط مختلف اومدم دانش آموزان رو به 3 دسته عمده تقسیم کردم:
> 1. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند و تا به این جای کار نتیجه و تراز دلخواه شون (تراز لااقل بالای 6000 ) رو گرفتند.
> 2. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند ولی نتیجه خوبی نگرفتند و امیدشون رو از دست دادند تقریبا.
> 3. دانش آموزانی که اصلا با برنامه خاصی پیش نرفتند و تقریبا استارت جدی هم برای کنکور 1400 نزدند.
> 
> خب ، الان با دانش آموزان دسته اول و اون دوستانی که مسیرشون مشخص بوده از قبل یا مشاور دارن خداحافظی می کنم و براشون آرزوی موفقیت دارم، خدافظتون باشه.
> ...


سلام اقا مهدی شما کانالی جایی رو ندارید که مطالب مشاوره ای تون رو گذاشته باشید یا جایی اینچنینی رو سراغ ندارید ک مورد اطمینان باشه 
واینکه یه سوال کوچیک 
بنظرشما لازمه کنایه های هر درسی رو بنویسم یه جا ؟
واینکه بنظرتون استفاده از دینی یوسفیان پور میتوته مفید باشه؟

----------


## Zolghadr

گزارش امروززییست اتمام گفتار ۲ >>2h ادبیات درس ۷ +۷ تست قرابت  ~1h ریاضی ~۲h مرور ۲h

----------


## Zolghadr

> *سلام خدمت تمامی عزیزان**اول از همه از عنوانی که انتخاب کردم معذرت میخوام...شاید جنبه تبلیغاتی داشته باشه ولی مجبور بودم این طور عنوان رو انتخاب کنم تا افراد بیشتری از این طرح خیر استفاده کنند.*در این طرح با بررسی شرایط مختلف اومدم دانش آموزان رو به 3 دسته عمده تقسیم کردم:1. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند و تا به این جای کار نتیجه و تراز دلخواه شون (تراز لااقل بالای 6000 ) رو گرفتند.2. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند ولی نتیجه خوبی نگرفتند و امیدشون رو از دست دادند تقریبا.3. دانش آموزانی که اصلا با برنامه خاصی پیش نرفتند و تقریبا استارت جدی هم برای کنکور 1400 نزدند.خب ، الان با دانش آموزان دسته اول و اون دوستانی که مسیرشون مشخص بوده از قبل یا مشاور دارن خداحافظی می کنم و براشون آرزوی موفقیت دارم، خدافظتون باشه.اما برسیم به داوطلبان دسته 2 و 3داوطلبین این دو دسته عمدتا جزو نفراتی هستند که یا با برنامه آزمون نمیتونن پیش روی کنن و یا هنوز شروع جدی نداشتند و نیاز به یک برنامه مناسب برای مطالعه و اتمام دروس دارند.*کلیت برنامه دوپینگ:*برنامه دوپینگ کنکور یک برنامه با قابلیت شخصی سازی هست که تقریبا میشه گفت با یک بودجه بندی معقول و مناسب سعی شده در عرض 160 روز مطالعه و تست زنی 90 درصد مطالب تمامی دروس کنکور مطالعه ، تست زنی ، خلاصه نویسی و بار ها مرور بشه و به صورت پیوسته آزمون داده بشه تا فراموش نشن.*سوالات رایج شما از این طرح: (شناخت کلی طرح با طرح سوال و جواب)* 1. هر درس در برنامه دوپینگ به چه شکل مطالعه میشه؟!درس ادبیات: با 2 رویکرد متفاوت یکی مبحثی و دیگری درس به درس درس عربی: با 2 رویکرد درس به درس و مبحثی (در این درس از کلاس استاد فلاح برای مباحث فعل ، اسم ، ترکیب و از تدریس واعظی برای بحث ترجمه استفاده شده)درس دینی: درس به درس و برای مرور تست پوششی مروریدرس زبان: شاید کم لطفی در حق این درس حس بشه ولی تا پایان عید داخل برنامه تمامی لغات زبان دهم / یازدهم / دوازدهم بسته میشندرس ریاضی: تمامی مباحث مطالعه + تست زنی + بارها مرور با تست پوششی و تست های کنکور انجام میشه (به جز = هندسه 1 و 2 یا همون هندسه پایه و مقاطع مخروطی)درس فیزیک: تمامی مباحث مطالعه + تست زنی انجام میشه + بارها مروردرس شیمی: کل فصول شیمی در این طرح تا عید بسته میشهنکته مهم: برای درس شیمی ما تا آخر مسیر که شیمی قاطع و کامل بسته بشه اینطور پیش میریم:ماه اول درسنامه از مبتکران میخونید و تست سخت آموزشی از آی کیو میزنید. (به هیچ عنوان سراغ تست های مبتکران نمیرید! یا اگر رفتید تست های vit رو حل کنید!) در همین ماه متن کتاب هم طبق درسنامه مبتکران روخوانی میشه! ماه دوم متن کتاب درسی دقیق مطالعه میشه و بعدا همه تست های مبتکران (واجب یا دوجلدی ولی واجب برای پایه خیلی بهتره!!) شخم زده میشهدر اصل برای یک فصل یک ماه درسنامه و تست آموزشی میزنید و ماه بعد تست سرعتی و تحلیل جامع تر و دقیق تر متن کتاب این طوری تا بیاید یک دور شیمی رو ببندین هر فصل رو 2 بار با دقت وحشیانه زیاد بستین! و بعد وارد مرور بعدی میشین که اونم نسخه خوبی واستون پیچیدم!درس زیست: در این درس به صورت فصل به فصل جلو رفتیم. (برای دوستانی که ضعیف هستند توصیه می کنم خارج از تایم برنامه یک کلاس زیست هم شرکت کنند ، پیشنهاد هم حنیف عظیمی هست) + بارها مرور2. ساختار کلی این برنامه به چه شکل هستش؟!برنامه ما به این شکل هست:*هر یک ماهی میشه = یک فاز (فاز الف ، ب  ، پ ، ت و ...)**هر یک فازی شامل 10 تا پلن هست (پلن 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 و ...)**هر پلنی شامل 3 روز مطالعه خالص هست**هر روزی حاوی 11 ساعت مطالعه خالص هست که میتونید در کنارش خارج از برنامه ، یک الی سه کلاس هم بگذارید ولی بیشتر از 3 کلاس توصیه نمیشه به هیچ عنوان (پیشنهاد ما: کلاس عربی فلاح ، زبان زینعلی و زیست حنیف)*3. پس آزمونا چین؟*بعد از اتمام هر پلن یک آزمون از قلم چی ها یا هر آزمون دیگه ای که سال های گذشته برگزار شده هم داخل فایل 10 آزمون همان فاز قرار گرفته که باید نصف روز بزنید و نصف روز تحلیل کنید. (این آزمون ها لزوما از بودجه برنامه نیستن ! ممکنه عقب تر باشن برای مرور مباحث قبل تر یا حتی خیلی جلو تر باشن برای آشنا شدن با هر سبک تستی)**یعنی فاز الف حاوی 10 پلن 3 روزه هست که بین این پلن ها 10 مینی آزمون هم میزنید یعنی هر فازی از برنامه 40 روز طول میکشه**به این شکل:فاز الف پلن شماره 1 آزمون شماره 1 از فایل 10 آزمونفاز الف پلن شماره 2 و ...این وسط انقدر آزمون میزنید که سیر بشید از هر چی آزمونه**ولی بازم اگر میخواید آزمون موسسه ای شرکت کنید برای تفریح و خوشگذرونی میتونید دو آزمون در ماه هم مثلا قلم چی بدین (ولی محوریت عملکردتون روی برنامه و آزمون های میان پِلَنی برنامه است)*4. من به شدت وسواسیم و یه جورایی سرعتم پایینه در مطالعه برنامه شما پیش روی تندی نداره؟!*لطفا برنامه رو زود قضاوت نکنید...* *تا حالا خیلی اتفاق افتاده که بچه ها برنامه رو کامل ندیده میان یه سری نظرات نادرست در موردش میدن به ما:**مثلا یه نفر ندیده بود که ما چندین مرتبه برگشتیم به فصل فلان فیزیک و دوباره ترمیمش کردیم و حسابی تست ازش گذاشتیم داخل برنامه! فقط ماه اول رو دیده بود و اومده بود می گقت: "برو بابا! این دیگه چه سمی بود! آخه چجوری توی 12 ساعت یه فصل فیزیک رو تموم کنم؟! برو بابا این برنامه یک ریال هم ارزش نداره!"**ولی وقتی رسیده بود ماه های بعدی دیده بود که همون فصل شاید 3 الی 4 بار دیگه مرور و ترمیم شده !* *ما دو دانش آموز داریم:**نفر اول: برای حرکت شناسی میاد و همون اول سال 50 ساعت وقت میگذاره! و دیگه ولش میکنه به امون خدا تا برسه به جمع بندیا! (البته چاره ای هم نداره! چون اگه بخواد بازم وقت بگذاره و مرور کنه نمیتونه فصل های بعدی رو 50 ساعته بخونه و وقت کم میاره!)**نفر دوم: میاد ماه اول 10 ساعت میده به حرکت شناسی و بقیه فصلا رو هم در کنارش کار میکنه / ماه دوم دوباره مرورش میکنه و با تست ترمیم میکنه فصل رو / ماه سوم بازم مرور و تست و ...**نتیجه ای که نفر اول میگیره اینه کارنامه کنکورش: 20 درصد به زور فیزیک**اما نتیجه ای که نفر دوم میگیره اینه: 80 درصد فیزیک!**کنکور زیاد درس خوندن نیست!* *درست و زیاد درس خوندنه!*5. تعداد 10 آزمون برای 30 روز مطالعه زیاد نیست؟ من سطحم خیلی پایینه و مطمئن نیستم بتونم از پسش بر بیام!این تعداد آزمون قبول می کنیم که زیاده *ولی این نکته رو هم دقت کنید که آزمون زدن به این معنا نیست که شما تمامی مباحث رو مطالعه کرده باشین و بیاید آزمون بزنید! اتفاقا برعکس، خیلی از تستای کنکور سرجلسه باید رها بشن (حالا یا نخوندین یا شک دارین یا ...) و در کنار این موضوع ، نکته کار این هست که برنامه قابلیت شخصی سازی داره و میتونید تعداد آزمون ها رو کمتر کنید و در عوض تایم جبرانی برای کلاس هایی که شرکت می کنید یا مطالعه دروس برای مدرسه و ... قرار بدین.*6. مدرسه مهمه سال کنکور؟!به هیچ عنوان! 7. روش مطالعه هر درس رو توضیح میدین؟*روش مطالعه هر درس برای هر فردی خاص خودش هست و شما باید روش های خودتون رو پیدا میکردین تا الان ولی بطور کلی روش مطالعه هر درس دقیقا در روند مطالعاتیش در برنامه مون گنجونده شدهدقیقا برنامه هر فردی هم خاص خودش هست و این برنامه هم نیاز داره برخی بخش هاش رو شخصی کنید متناسب با سرعت مطالعاتی و منابع خودتون و ...* فقط یه روش خیلی خوب واسه زیست میگم که خیلیا نتیجه ازش گرفتن استفاده کنید.*روش مطالعه زیست (خودمونی) :**اول از همه باید روی مطالب پایه ای مثل سلول و بافت و ... مسلط بشی (پیشنهادم به نظام جدیدا اینه 3 فصل اول زیست دوم نظام قدیم رو از روی پی دی اف مطالعه اش کنن! خیلی کمک میکنه!)بعدا باید شروع کنی به مطالعه متن کتاب دهم (دوازدهم رو به موازات دهم جلو میبری و دهم که تموم شد میری سراغ یازدهم یا هر مدل دیگه ای فرق نمیکنه) ، فصل به فصل جلو می بری ، اول متن کتاب ، بعدا متن جزوه عمارلو ، بعدا تست جزوه عمارلو از همون مبحث میزنی اما با تایمر، در مرحله تست زنی هر تست که از جزوه میزنی کرنومتر میزنی و تایمی که اون تست طول کشید تا به جواب برسی رو یادداشت می کنی کنار همون تست ، این تایم رفته رفته باید پایین بیاد .. بعد از زدن تست های اون مبحث جوابت رو با کلیدش چک میکنی ، اگه درست باشه که هیچ ، اگه غلط زده باشی باید همون مبحثی که تستشو اشتباه زدی همون موقع دوباره از جزوه بخونی و اگر نیاز شد متن کتابم کنارت باشه نکته شو حاشیه نویسی کنی کنار همون مبحث و سرفصل از کتاب درسی .. حالا فرض کن تست بعدی رو هم اشتباه زده باشی ولی اون تست از همون بحثی باشه که الان مطالعه اش کردی، در این صورت این تست علامت دار میشه برای مرور دی ماه و فروردین .. دی ماه وقتی جزوه رو باز می کنی که مرور کنی بعد از مرور سریع متن جزوه میری سراغ تستای علامت زده ات ، این قضیه برای کتاب درسی هم صدق میکنه و حاشیه نویسی ها همراه با مرور شکل ها و متن کتاب مرور میشه ..متن کتاب و جزوه و تستِ جزوه که تموم شد میری سراغ تستای نشرالگو (نسل جدید ، باید فصل به فصل تستاشونو بزنی) تستای نشر الگو رو با توجه به زمانی که داری گزینشی یا کلی میزنی، گزینشی برای کسی که مثلا 4 روز مونده به تاریخ آزمون این هفته اش و دیگه وقت بیشتری نداره ، پس تستای ضریب 3 یا حتی 4 رو میزنه (این واسه کسی که برنامه دوپینگ رو اجرا میکنه هم صادقه تستای زوج رو بزن اول کار!)تستای نشر الگو به همون روند تستای عمارلو زده میشن (کرنومتر زدن .. تحلیل .. علامت دار کردن ) چرا تو این مرحله کرنومتر برای هر تست زده میشه و تایم کنار تست یادداشت میشه؟ این قضیه مغز رو عادت میده که علاوه بر افزایش دقت و عملکرد بهتر در به جواب رسیدن ، در زمان کوتاه تری هم به پاسخ برسه و وقتی وارد آزمون زدن شدی "تایم کم" که معضل جدید برای 80 درصد بچه ها میشه برای تو عادی باشه .. پنج شنبه قبل آزمونت ، یا اگه آزمون نمیری جمعه همون هفته باید تستایی از نشر الگو که از اون فصل هنوز نزدی رو به صورت تایم دار آزمونی از خودت بگیری، یعنی مثلا 40 یا 50 تا تست در مدت زمان 40 دقیقه میزنی ، بعدش تحلیل میکنی، اما این بار تستایی که غلط زدی نمیری مرور کنی مبحثش رو ، این بار میای نکته اون تست رو داخل دفتر 200 برگ نکات زیستت یادداشت می کنی ولی این تستا دیگه لازم نیست علامت دار بشن چرا؟ چون نکته اون تست رو واسه مرور یادداشت کردی و دیگه اون تست میسوزه با مرور شدن نکته اش و نیازی به زده شدن دوباره نداره.. ، این دفتر تایم دی و بهمن و فروردین و جمع بندی خرداد به فریادت میرسه.. میای 3 4 5 بار مرورش میکنی در تایم های مرور و جمع بندی ..این مراحل فصل به فصل جلو میره تا که برسی به آزمونای جامع ، یا آزمون هایی که اومدن مثلا 4 تا فصل از دهم رو ازت خواستن، تو این آزمونا میای تست جامع میزنی ، آزمون از منتا میسازی (یا دانلود میکنی از کانال هایی که تست قرار میدن) از اون 4 فصل و میزنی و این تستا اگر غلط زده شدن نکاتشون میره داخل همون دفتر 200 برگ .. برای آزمونای جامع و کلی که مثلا کل پایه رو آوردن به همین صورت جلو میری .. ولی تایم بعد از عید آزمون های جامع گسترده تر میشه ، اینجا کارت شدید تر میشه ولی جای نگرانی نیست ، تو 2 یا شایدم 3 تا دفتر 200 برگ نکته ناب از تمام تستایی که تا حالا غلط زدی جهت مرورت داری ، در کنار اینا میای یه کتاب جامع برمیداری و هر هفته از بعد عید 3 الی 4 تا آزمون جامع به حالت کنکور میزنی تحلیل میکنی و نکته نویسی میکنی و دفتر نکات رو مرور میکنی (این حالت به شرطی اجرایی میشه که تا اسفند سعی کنی پایه رو بسته باشی و از دوازدهم نهایت 2 یا 3 تا فصل باقی گذاشته باشی در غیر این صورت بدیهی هست که نمیتونی به این زودی ها جامع کنکوری بزنی و خب فصل به فصل باید بری جلو تا به یه نقطه خوب برسی و بعد جامع زدن شروع کنی)*8. اومدیم و این برنامه رو اجرا کردیم و عقب افتادیم ازش ... تایم جبرانی داره؟بله! اگر عقب افتادین هر به 3 روز میتونید روز 4 ام که آزمونه رو کنسل کنید و بشینید جبرانش کنید...هر چقدر که جبرانی تون بیشتر باشه طبیعتا تعداد آزمون و تست تون میاد پایین و بازدهی برنامه هم پایین تر9. این برنامه تا عیده ؟ بعدش چی؟* فعلا این 160 روز رو اجرا کنید تا بعدشم بگم. (اون دیگه میشه جمع بندی)*10. من از این برنامه خوشم اومده فقط یه سری درسارو خودم میخوام شخصی کنم ، کلاسم میرم و ...خوشحالم که خوشت اومده دوست عزیز*بهترین کار اینه هر درسی که خودت میخوای بخونی رو خارج از تایم برنامه قرارش بدی ولی اگر باز نتونستی و تایم مطالعه ات کم تر از 12 ساعت بود هیچ اشکالی نداره جایگزین کنی ( :*11. من روزی 4 ساعت آزادم میتونم این برنامه رو اجرا کن و نتیجه بگیرم؟*طبیعتا خیر...*12. این برنامه به درد نظام قدیمی که اومده جدید میخوره؟*طبیعتا بله.*13. من دانش آموزم .... *ادامه نده ... اگه مدرسه ات اذیت میکنه یا تایم کمی داره این برنامه به دردت نمیخوره ولی میتونی ازش توی مطالعه یه سری درسا الگو برداری* 14. تقریبا چند ساعت بخونم تا برنامه تموم بشه هر روز؟*11 ساعت مفید...حالا یه نفر 18 ساعت میخونه تا 11 ساعتش مفید باشه ، یه نفرم 12 ساعت میخونه و 11 ساعتش مفیده (بستگی به خودت داره)*15. این برنامه از پیش تنظیم شده است ، من مشاور میگیرم و 10 میلیون میدم بهش تا واسم برنامه اختصاصی خودم رو تنظیم کنه!موفق باشی*فقط یه مطلبم بگم : 90 درصد مشاورین معروف به 200 الی 300 نفر یه برنامه کلی میدن با جزئیات متفاوت (میتونستی جزئیات این برنامه رو طبق خواسته خودت تغییر بدی و ازش رایگان بهره بگیری)*16. منابع کمک درسی که داخل برنامه هست چیاست؟ میشه جایگزین هم کرد؟ من هزینه خرید دوباره کتاب ندارم... بله میتونی جایگزین کنی ولی منابع برنامه ایناست: ادبیات: مبحثی های نشر الگو (همه رو بگیرید، اگر هم با لغت و تاریخش حال نمی کنید پیشنهادم کتاب تک جلدی لغت تاریخ املای هفت خوانِ خیلی سبزه! تکرار می کنم! هیچ فرقی ندارن اینا با هم فقط فرقشون تعداد تست شونه!)  میکرو تست جامع ادبیات گاج (درس به درس)عربی: جامع خیلی سبز (غزال موسوی)+ تنها درسی که دیدن کلاس رو واسش توصیه می کنم! اونم کلاس استاد فلاح !دینی:جامع پایه و دوازدهم سفیرخرد (ویرایش آخرش که تازه اومده در غیر این صورت به درد نمیخوره!)زبان:جامع زبان انگلیسی (کیاسالار)+ اگه خیلی تکرار میکنم خیلی ضعیف باشین یه کلاسم بنویسید! فرقیم نداره با کی فقط بنویسید و باهاش جلو برید! (پیشنهادم زینعلیه!)زیست:پایه دهم و یازدهم نسل جدید نشر الگوپایه دوازدهم کتاب میکرو تست زیست 12هم گاج (آخرین ویرایش!)شیمی:واجب دهم/یازدهم مبتکران2 جلدی دوازدهم مبتکرانجامع آی کیو (آخرین ویرایش که الفتی و قربانیان نوشتن!)فیزیک:دهم یازدهم نشرالگودوازدهم خیلی سبزریاضی:آموزش و تست: تخته سیاه (آخرین چاپ)تست: مهروماه دو جلدیداخل برنامه تون هر دو تا رو قرار دادم! 2 تا کتاب جیبی مهروماه » یکی واژگان عربی و یکی واژگان زبان جیبی*عکس منابع:*فایل پیوست 95251** نکات مهم در مورد سوالات رایج بچه ها (سوالات ارسالی)**درس زبان از برنامه حذف نشده* *قسمت pr یا مرور دوره ای برنامه رو نگاه کنید**نوشتیم:**40 لغت زبان هر روز + کلوز و ریدینگ**یعنی تا عید فقط گرامر رو نخوندین**نکته به شدت مهم در زیست اینه که شما دوز مرور تون بالا باشه**حالا شما میاید میگید تایم زیست در برنامه کم نیست ؟**اگر بیشتر تایم قرار میدادیم برای هر فصل زیست تا عید یک دور هم بسته نمیشد، از طرفی اگر از تایم درس دیگه ای برای زیست هزینه میکردیم قطعا درسای دیگه تون تا عید جمع نمیشد.**کلا ماهیت زیست اینه که شما وقتی غرق مطالعه اش میشید چه 3 ساعت وقت بدید چه 10 ساعت آخرش متوجه میشید که همون قدری داخل 10 ساعت مطالعه کردین که داخل 3 ساعت خونده بودین**حالا این مثال رو بخونید تا درست متوجه بشید منظورم رو:** به یه نفر بگیم بره بشینه 4 ساعت فصل 2 دهم رو تموم کنه ، داخل همون 4 ساعت تموم میکنه ، به یه نفر دیگه هم بگیم 8 ساعت وقت بگذاره بازم داخل همون 8 ساعت تموم میکنه**از هر دو آزمون میگیریم 2 روز بعد* *درصدا این شکلیه:**نفر اول که 4 ساعت خونده بود: 40 درصد میزنه**نفر دوم که 8 ساعت خونده بود: 60 درصد میزنه**اما نفر دوم دیگه نمیتونه برگرده و مرور کنه ، نفر اول بار ها مرور و ترمیم میکنه فصل رو**2 ماه بعد از همون دو نفر آزمون میگیریم:**نفر اول با 3 دور مرور بیشتر:: 80 میزنه**نفر دوم با همون اطلاعات قبلی:: 40 میزنه**پس لطفا بهانه نیارید* *ما گفتیم که کسانی که زیست هیچی سر در نمیارن (یعنی حتی نمیدونه طرف سلول چیه!) و یا اونایی که تغییر رشته ای بودن در کنار این برنامه یه کلاس هم بنویسن شرکت کنند.**اون دسته از بچه هایی که خودشون رو غرق کلاس ، کتاب و منابع مختلف کردن**دقت کنند:**شما به هیچ عنوان نمیتونید این برنامه رو برسونید* *مثلا طرف واسه هر 8 تا درسش کلاس نوشته* *بعد میاد اعتراض میکنه* *میگه: من نهایت در روز 2 ساعت واسه خودم وقت باقی دارم و میخوام برنامه شما رو اجرا کنم!**این عزیزان**اولا مطمئن باشن که امسال موفق نمیشن**ثانیا این مطلب رو هم بدونید: که نه کتاب نه کلاس نه مشاور نه هیچ برنامه ای نمیتونه شما رو از این وضعیت نجات بده**خیلی جالب بود**پارسال قرار شد برای یکی از دوستان برنامه بنویسم**روز اول که اومد گفت واسه زیست کلاس این استاد رو میرم ، واسه فیزیک این ... واسه شیمی این .... واسه ... (کلا همه درس ها رو کلاس رفته بود) و در ضمن پنج شنبه جمعه هام بیرونم ، آهان شنبه و چهارشنبه هم باشگاهم و در ضمن سه شنبه هام با دوستام قرار داریم! مدرسه هم که سر جای خودش باقیه**وقتی نگاه کردم فقط 3 الی 4 ساعت از هر روزش خالی بود ، بهش گفتم: ببین این 3 الی 4 ساعت برنامه ای نداری؟**گفت چطور؟**گفتم شما خودتون برنامه ریزی یک هفته تون رو از قبل انجام دادی ، واسه اون 3 4 ساعت برنامه میخوای**الانم نصف شما ها همین طورید**رفتید خودتونو غرق کانالای منابع و ... کردین و انتظار دارید اینا واستون معجزه کنند پس لطفا کسی که خودش برنامه خودش رو از قبل چیده انتظار نداشته باشه ما بتونیم کمکش کنیم**سوالات مشاوره ای مهم شما از این طرح: (ارسالی شما) *حتما بخونید***با مطالعه مطابق این برنامه تضمین میدین رتبه بشم؟** مو به مو کل برنامه رو اجرا کنید 100 درصد زیر 1000 میشید.**منی که پایه ام به شدت ضعیفه ...** این برنامه از صفره تا 100**منی که کتابای این برنامه رو کامل ندارم...** میتونید جایگزین کنید.**منی که سرعت مطالعه ام به شدت پایینه...** برنامه رو سعی کنید تا اونجایی که میتونید کامل اجرا کنید ، حتی روزِ چهارم که آزمون هست رو میتونید برای جبرانی برنامه اون 3 روز قرار بدین.**منی که مشاور دارم ولی ازش راضی نیستم...** با این برنامه جلو برید، قطعا نتیجه میگیرید.**مدرسه دارم و نمیرسم هر روز 11 ساعت بخونم خیلی از روزای هفته 4 ساعتم به زور وقت دارم واسه خودم...** این قسمت مشکل شماست دوست عزیز**ما داخل این 20 سال کسی رو ندیدیم با روزی 4 ساعت مطالعه بتونه رتبه بشه یا حتی قبول بشه.**غرق کلاس کردم خودمو، شاید داخل یک 24 ساعت 10 ساعتش رو کلاس میبینم...** اشتباه ترین کار رو می کنید، شما تا زمانی که مثل رتبه های برتر درس نخونید و بخواید از راه های میان بر استفاده کنید مثل اون هام نتیجه نمی گیرید. (کلاس نهایت 3 تا اونم درس هایی که واقعا ضعیف هستید)**من اصلا نمیتونم کتاب های کمک درسی رو مطالعه کنم و عادت کردم به فیلم دیدن و دی وی دی و کلاس های آنلاین، به نظرتون موفق میشم؟**رکن اصلی و اساسی مطالعه برای کنکور آماده سازی خودتون برای تست زنی هست**شما تا زمانی که خودتون دست به قلم نشید و تعداد کثیری تست حل نکنید عمرا تکرار می کنم عمرا موفق بشید رتبه قابل قبولی کسب کنید.**من مدت زیادی از درس فاصله داشتم الان دیدم زدین روزی 11 ساعت مطالعه به نظرتون میتونم با برنامه تون بیام جلو یا زیاده؟** من اینطور این سوال رو از شما مطرح میکنم:**به نظرتون کسی که میخواد موفق بشه اونم از آبان یا آذر میتونه با روزی کمتر از 10 الی 11 ساعت مطالعه کردن رتبه بیاره؟**اگر مصاحبه های کانون و ... که عموم رتبه برتر ها می نویسند: 4 ساعت روزانه می خواندیم رو قبول دارید البته که هیچ**رشته ام ریاضیه و اومدم تجربی کنکور بدم ، به نظرتون تایمی که برای زیست در برنامه هست برای من کافیه؟** خارج از برنامه حتما یک کلاس زیست هم شرکت کنید**این برنامه رو با هزار منت و با هزینه 1 میلیون در ماه از مشاورم هم دریافت نمیکردم واقعا دمتون گرم. فقط یه سوال داشتم این که این برنامه تا عیده پس بعد عید قراره چیکار کنیم؟* *بعد عید بیش از 10 دور مرور تمامی دروس و آزمون جامع زدن**هندسه رو از ریاضی حذف کردین الان مایی که میخوایم 100 بزنیم خودمون بخونیمش؟** لطفا فریب تبلیغات رنگین 100 زنی یک درس رو از دوستانی که در بحث آموزش شرکت دارند نخورید...**ما چیزی به اسم 100 زدن برای رسیدن به رشته های تاپ تجربی در کنکور نداریم!**شما با درصد 50 الی 60 قطعا میتونید 3 رقمی بشید.**1.آیا ازمونها منطبق کامل با برنامه ها هستن؟**2.زبان خارجه چی؟** آزمون ها لزوما منطبق بر برنامه نیستند ولی کارکردی که دارند: 1) مرور دروس مطالعه شده 2) پیش روی سریع تر با تست هست* *2. زبان لغاتش تا عید بسته میشه و هر روز هم کلوز ریدینگ میزنید فقط برای بحث قواعد و تکنیک های تست زنی یک کلاس هم شرکت کنید (پیشنهاد: زینعلی)**فرقی میکنه کی شروع کنم؟**هر چه زودتر بهتر**البته تا 5 ماه به کنکور هم این برنامه بازدهی خودش رو حفظ میکنه**این همه تست واقعا نیاز بود؟** طبق تجارب رتبه های برتر این تعداد تست کم هم هست...**بنظر شما اگر من به جای کتاب تست،سوالات ازمون های(گاج،قلم چی،گزینه دو،ماز) رو کار کنم و تحلیل کنم بهتر نیست؟**سوالات آزمون های قلم چی و ... میتونن مارک دار بشن؟**سوالات این آزمون ها میتونن برای مرور دوباره پیدا بشن؟ یا انبار میشن و دیگه هیچ وقت نمیتونید بهشون دسترسی داشته باشید؟**سوالات این آزمون ها خیلی سوالات اوکی و مناسبین فقط مشکل دو مطلب بالاست**در ضمن در این برنامه سوالات این آزمون ها رو هر به 3 روز یک بار حل میکنید.**تعداد تست هایی که از این آزمون های میزنید 8000 تست**و تعداد تست هایی که از منابع کمک درسی (کتاب ها) میزنید حدود 25000 تست هست**این یعنی موفقیت 100 درصدی**سلام ببخشید  واسه زیست متن کتاب درسی رو نخونیم  اخه زده جزوه عمارلو یا..؟**متن جزوه عمارلو همون متن کتابه دوست عزیز + یکسری نکات**میتونم بجای زیست نسل جدید از خیلی سبز فعلا استفاده کنم تا چند هفته بعد دیدم میتونم ادامه بدم برم اونم بخرم* *واسه شیمیم از  تستای vit  مبتکران؟**بله میتونید ولی نسل جدید پیشنهاد ما بود (کتابی به شدت عالی شده) ، بله شیمی هم میتونید ولی آی کیو تستاشو آپدیت کرده و نزدیک شده به سطح کنکور 99 (سخت شده)***************************************************  ***********************************نکته مهم: دوستانی که عزمشون رو جزم کردن از همین امروز این برنامه رو اجرا کنن داخل همین تاپیک میتونن گزارش کار این برنامه رو تا عید هر روز ارسال کنن : ) فقط نکته ای که هست من شاید گرفتار باشم ولی هواتونو از دور دارم  (تنها استیکر این متن همین بود!)********************یک سوال خیلی مهم: چرا هر چی آزمون میدم درصدام رشد نمیکنه؟ والا بخدا خیلی میخونم و درسمم توی مدرسه قبلا خیلی عالی بود ولی نمیدونم چطوریه که دارم آزمون ها رو* *خراب* *میکنم؟**- پاسخ:**اولا درصد هیچ آزمونی بغیر از کنکور مهم نیست.* *به آزمون هایی که میزنید فقط از نظر رفع اشکال نگاه کنید تا به جامع ها برسید (آزمونای جامع درصداش مهمه ولی باز نباید ناامید یا امیدوارتون کنه)**اما تحلیل آزمون خیلی خوبی داشته باشین**داخل تحلیل آزمون سعی کنید پاسخ تشریحی همه‌ی تست‌ها رو بخوانید.**[حتی تست‌هایی که درست پاسخ ‌دادین]**تست هایی که اشتباه زدین رو بررسی کنید علت اشتباه چی بوده**اگر مطالعه ناقص علت بوده حتما در اولویت قرار بدین اون فصل رو و تا به تسلط نرسیدین رهاش نکنید**اگر سرعت تون در حل تست ها پایینه ناقص مطالعه کردین یا ممکنه در مسائل محاسباتی دست تون در محاسبات کند باشه که باید حتما روی محاسبات کار کنید.**پایین زدن درسی مثل زیست نشون دهنده مرور کم هست و یا شاید به همه سوالات پاسخ میدین و غلط هاتون بیش از حد مجاز میشه (سعی کنید شک دار ها رو پاسخ ندین و بعدا بررسی شون کنید دقیق)**خواهش می کنم این مطلب رو کامل بخونید و در آزمون زدن بهش دقت داشته باشید:***اگر تست زنی آموزشی کم و آموزشِ شما (درسنامه یا منبع مطالعه) خلاصه و ضعیف باشه مشکل در آزمون زدن اینطور رو میاد:**1. افزایش شک دار ها**2. چندین تست رو پشت سر هم بین دو گزینه میمونید و یا اشتباه میزنید و یا شانسی درست میزنید ولی اعصابتون حسابی بهم میریزه**3. در تحلیل تست ها حوصله کافی برای مطالعه پاسخ تشریحی ندارید و در نتیجه یا تحلیل درستی انجام نمیدین یا تحلیل تون ناقصه*****اگر تست زنی سرعتی شما (اون تست هایی که با تایم قبل از آزمون زدن کار می کنید) به مقدار کافی نباشه مشکل در آزمون زدن اینطور رو میاد:**1. سرعت پایین* *2. زود خسته شدن* *3. بی دقتی ناشی از خستگی* *4. به جواب آخر نرسیدن ناشی از کند بودن سرعت تست زنی و افزایش استرس در حل تست ها (به ویژه مسائل محاسباتی)*****اگر مرور نکرده باشید (به هر دلیلی) مشکل در آزمون زدن اینطور رو میاد:**1. آشنا نبودن با مبحثِ تستی که در آزمون می بینید (نصف حل یک تست اینه که شما بدونید اون تست از کجای کتاب و کدوم مبحث طراحی شده)**2. در نتیجه کند بودن دست در شروع حل (شروع حل یک تست در واقع نباید بیشتر از 10 ثانیه طول بکشه ولی در صورت عدم مرور دست تون به حل اون تست نمیره چون مغزتون شدیدا درگیر این میشه که این تست از کدوم مبحث طراحی شده و چطور باید استارت بزنم برای حلش)**3. تست رو سر جلسه کنکور یا آزمون در منزل نگاه می کنید حس می کنید تست آشناست ولی راهکاری برای حلش ندارید و غم و اندوه زیاد میرید تست بعدی*****اگر سرعت تون در محاسبات ضعیف باشه و در ضرب/جمع/تقسیم/تفریق مشکل سرعت داشته باشید مشکل تون اینطور در آزمون زدن رو میاد:**1. حل رو کامل می نویسید ولی جواب آخر 1 الی 2 دقیقه طول میکشه تا در بیاد ، زیر و روی تست سیاه میشه برای چند عملیات ساده اعصاب تون خورد میشه ولی تست یا دیر به جواب صحیح میرسه یا به جواب غلط میرسید یا اصلا به جواب نمیرسید ته مسئله**2. نه تنها سرعت بلکه دقت تون هم سر آزمون بهم میریزه و در نتیجه بدترین آزمون شما میشه کنکورتون* *راه حل: از همین الان محاسبات رو جدی بگیرید و تایم جداگانه قرار بدین برای انجام سریع تر محاسبات و در منزل حتما سعی کنید به جواب آخر هر تست خودتون برسید و نگید حالا ولش کن من که دیگه بلدم حلش کنم.***اگر مبحثی رو مسلط باشید ، سرعت تون هم بالا باشه و مشکل محاسباتی هم نداشته باشید ولی باز در آزمون زدن به مشکل خوردین ممکنه اشتباهات تون این موارد باشن:**1. در منزل تست می زنید ولی تستی که در سبک و سیاق آزمونی که شرکت می کنید نمی زنید !* *نتیجه این هست که معیار و ملاک شما سر جلسه عوض میشه و تست های زیادی به صورت ناآشنا رو میان که نه دیدین و نه مدل های مشابه شون رو قبلا حل کردین**پیشنهادم اینه که حتما در منزل هر مدل تست سخت ، ساده ، متوسط ، ایده دار ، بدون ایده ، وقت گیر و ... حل کنید، اگر کنکور 99 هنوز برگزار نشده بود عمرا میگفتم هر مدل تستی بزنید ولی الان با شرایط موجود سعی کنید فقط به تست های استاندارد و روتین کنکوری توجه نداشته باشید و هر مدلی حل کنید.**2. شاید ماهیت ترکیبی فصل رو رعایت نمی کنید.**مثلا عده ای فقط روی فصل x مسلط میشن ولی طراح سر جلسه تست ترکیبی از فصل x با y , z طراحی میکنه.**این مشکل با یک جمع بندی ترکیبی انتهای سال حل میشه و سر جلسه به مشکل نمیخورید* *فعلا تحمل کنید.**3. ممکنه در آزمون جامع تر به تنظیم زمان و پخش تایم دقت نداشته باشید**این مشکل هم مشکلیه که عموما با چند آزمون و شناخت روی خودتون قابل حله و به جمع بندی نرسیده اگر آزمون زدن تون پیوستگی داشته باشه رفته رفته خودتون این مشکل رو حلش میکنید.********************حالا بریم سراغ خودِ برنامه مون:*هر فاز 30 روز داره که با 10 آزمونش میشه 40 روز 4 تا فاز الف تا ت داریم که با آزموناشون مجموعا میشن 160 روز تا عید هم دقیقا 140 روز فرصت داریم (20 روز کم میاریم که میافته بعد عید برنامه و هیچ اشکالی نداره.. 20 روز دیرتر تموم کن)*دانلود برنامه فاز الف * *دانلود 10 آزمون فاز الف* *دانلود برنامه فاز ب * *دانلود 10 آزمون فاز ب**دانلود برنامه فاز پ * *دانلود 10 آزمون فاز پ* *دانلود برنامه فاز ت* *دانلود 10 آزمون فاز ت* ***چند نکته پیرامون آزمون های قرار گرفته + نواقص****آزمون ها شامل اختصاصی ریاضی و تجربی و عمومی مشترک هستند ، لطفا فایل را کامل بررسی کنید.** هر رشته اختصاصی های مربوط به خودش رو پاسخ بده.** جهت افزایش بازده برنامه حتما بعد از اجرای هر پلنِ سه روزه از برنامه یک آزمون بزنید.* * اگر آزمون ها واستون زیاد هست یک در میان بزنید: یعنی آزمون 1 و 3 و 5 و 7 و 9 (بعد از اجرای دو پلنِ سه روزه یک آزمون بزنید)ناقصی ها:آزمون 10 فاز ت وآزمون 2 فاز ب باز نمیشد که دوباره آپلودشون کردم*


آقا مهدی سوالی داشتم من پارسال کلاس های اقای بابایی رو شرکت می کردم و به خاطر اینکه قبلا مطالعه داشتم فقط اون چیزایی که برام جدید بود رو نوشتم تو دفترم و یه جورایی یادداشت برداری کردم شما بعد از اتمام یه فصل تو شیمی گفتید خلاصه برداری کنید بنظرتون من حالا نکاتی رو که مهم اند از تست هارو یادداشت کنم ؟بعد تو زیست من یه زمانی هرررنکته ای از تستس نمیدونستم رو تو کتابم اینا مینوشتم بعدا بیشتر نکاتو ک نگاه میکردم برام چون دیگ برام  بدیهی شده بودن وقتم خیلی تلف میشد با خوندنش بنابراین دیگ نکات تستارو به پیشنهاد اقای حنیف عظیمی که به همه ی دانش اموزا میگن ننوشتم و فقط تستای خیلی خاصو نوشتم بنظرتون کارم درسته؟بعد اینکه تو زیست چه تستایی مارکدار بشن؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> آقا مهدی سوالی داشتم من پارسال کلاس های اقای بابایی رو شرکت می کردم و به خاطر اینکه قبلا مطالعه داشتم فقط اون چیزایی که برام جدید بود رو نوشتم تو دفترم و یه جورایی یادداشت برداری کردم شما بعد از اتمام یه فصل تو شیمی گفتید خلاصه برداری کنید بنظرتون من حالا نکاتی رو که مهم اند از تست هارو یادداشت کنم ؟بعد تو زیست من یه زمانی هرررنکته ای از تستس نمیدونستم رو تو کتابم اینا مینوشتم بعدا بیشتر نکاتو ک نگاه میکردم برام چون دیگ برام  بدیهی شده بودن وقتم خیلی تلف میشد با خوندنش بنابراین دیگ نکات تستارو به پیشنهاد اقای حنیف عظیمی که به همه ی دانش اموزا میگن ننوشتم و فقط تستای خیلی خاصو نوشتم بنظرتون کارم درسته؟بعد اینکه تو زیست چه تستایی مارکدار بشن؟


سلام شرمنده دیر جواب میدم ولی اگه هستین هنوز
اگه زیاد تست شیمی میزنی بهتره خلاصه برنداری و بجای این کار تست شمارشی و مسئله بیشتری حل کنی. ولی اگه به هر دلیلی تستات کمه بهتره یه خلاصه در حد چند ورق از هر فصل داشته باشی و نکات تست زنی ات رو هم داخلش اضافه کنی.
برای زیست بار اول بهتره نکته رو وارد کتابت نکنی. اول تستای کل یه فصل رو بزن و نکات مهم رو کنار پاسخنامه خلاصه نویسی کن یا های لایت بکش. بعدا یه تایم در حد ۲ ساعت بده کل نکته هایی که داخل پاسخ نامه کتاب تست ات نوشتی رو یه نگاه دوباره بنداز و فقط اونایی که هنوزم واست جدیدن و نیاز داری دوباره مرور کنی رو وارد کتاب یا دفترت کن. هم دوباره کل فصل مرور میشه هم نکته ها خوب جدا میشن نه کلی نکته تکراری

----------


## Zolghadr

> سلام شرمنده دیر جواب میدم ولی اگه هستین هنوزاگه زیاد تست شیمی میزنی بهتره خلاصه برنداری و بجای این کار تست شمارشی و مسئله بیشتری حل کنی. ولی اگه به هر دلیلی تستات کمه بهتره یه خلاصه در حد چند ورق از هر فصل داشته باشی و نکات تست زنی ات رو هم داخلش اضافه کنی.برای زیست بار اول بهتره نکته رو وارد کتابت نکنی. اول تستای کل یه فصل رو بزن و نکات مهم رو کنار پاسخنامه خلاصه نویسی کن یا های لایت بکش. بعدا یه تایم در حد ۲ ساعت بده کل نکته هایی که داخل پاسخ نامه کتاب تست ات نوشتی رو یه نگاه دوباره بنداز و فقط اونایی که هنوزم واست جدیدن و نیاز داری دوباره مرور کنی رو وارد کتاب یا دفترت کن. هم دوباره کل فصل مرور میشه هم نکته ها خوب جدا میشن نه کلی نکته تکراری


دستتون درد نکنه لطف کردین یه سوال دیگه ام داشتم من بخاطر اینکه دوبار ب خاطر درست مرور کردنام شکست خوردم خیلی میترسم از این قضیه ب خاطر همین برداشتم همه ی لغتارو هر زمان ک تایم مطالعم هست فلش کارت میکنم به همراه هرچیزی ک فکر میکنم فراموش میشه( البته سطحم صفر نیست رتبه امسالم ۱۲ هزار شد) مثل سوالای  درسنامه فیزیکو ریاضی حتی زیست رو ک وقتی متنو میخونم میبینم یه سری چیزا فراره مینویسم (البته نکات تست رو اینطوری نمیکنم)  فلش کارت زیستش اونطوری وقتم رو نمیگیره ولی فیزیک و ریاضی چرا.
 خلاصه اینکه به شیوهی لایتنر مرور میکنم . نظرتون در رابطه با این هم میخواستم بدونم 
مرسی

----------


## Zolghadr

بیداری 8:40
اتلافی: 6:30
زیست 9:25_12:45>>2h
25تست + دوسوم از فصل ۶
شیمی>>14:55_12:50>>1:55h
12 تست محاسبات + بررسی چنتا تست ک از دفعه قبل مونده بود
دینی >>>16:40_18:20>>1:20h
درس ۱۰ دینی+ بررسی تست های کنکور درس ۱۰+ مرور درس ۹ + ۱۷ تست کنکور ازمایشی درس ۹
ریاضی>> 18:25_20:40 >>2h
25تست مثلثات
زبان >>21:25_22:25>>37تست گرامر درس ۳
فیزیک_  22:40_00:10 >>اتمام فیلم حرکت شناسی
عربی>>30min 
ساعت کل مطالعه ۱۱:۴۵
تعداد تست ۱۲۶

----------


## Zolghadr

بیداری : 8:30
اتلاف : ۲h
زیست>>2:30h
20تست از گفتار اخر  و تقریبا اتمام فصل ۶
شیمی >>13:35_16:30 
12تست>>1h
دینی>>17:5_18:30>> 1:25h
18تست کنکور ازمایشی درس ۱۰+مرور درس ۱۰+خوندن درس ۱۱+بررسی ۸ تست سراسری درس ۱۱
ریاضی>>18:45_20:43>>100min
20تست مثلثات
زبان>>30min
درسنامه گرامر درس ۳+بررسی پاسخ چنتا تست مونده از دفعه قبل
فیزیک>>22:35_00:35>>2h
22تست
عربی>>1:05_2:00>>'55 درس ۲
10تست
ساعت کل مطالعه 10
تعداد کل تست۱۰۲

----------


## Zolghadr

بیداری9:30زیست>>9:45_12:20>>2h نصف فصل ۷ + 32 تستشیمی>>>12:30_14:30>>2h22تستزبان>>  15:10_15:45>>35'20 تستشیمی >>16:15_19:10>>2:40h۴۴تستدینی >>19:۵۵_20:47>>'55دوره دو درس ۱و۲ دینی از روی درسنامه ی موج ازمونفیزیک>>20:55_23:30>>2h 14تست حرکت  ;نیاز به تسلط بیشتری دارمادبیات >>30min :دوره ی لغات ۵ درسعربی >>7+35min تستریاضی >>1hمرور مثلثات +تعدادی تستفیزیک >>40min حرکت شناسی+تعدادی تستساعت کل :۱۲:۵۰تعداد تست کل:150

----------


## Zolghadr

> بیداری9:30زیست>>9:45_12:20>>2h نصف فصل ۷ + 32 تستشیمی>>>12:30_14:30>>2h22تستزبان>>  15:10_15:45>>35'20 تستشیمی >>16:15_19:10>>2:40h۴۴تستدینی >>19:۵۵_20:47>>'55دوره دو درس ۱و۲ دینی از روی درسنامه ی موج ازمونفیزیک>>20:55_23:30>>2h 14تست حرکت  ;نیاز به تسلط بیشتری دارمادبیات >>30min :دوره ی لغات ۵ درسعربی >>7+35min تستریاضی >>1hمرور مثلثات +تعدادی تستفیزیک >>40min حرکت شناسی+تعدادی تستساعت کل :۱۲:۵۰تعداد تست کل:150


بیداری ۸:۴۵
زیست >>9:00_13:00>>3:10h >>>اتمام فصل ۷ +حل ۲۶ تست
شیمی>>13:20_16>>2:30h
۳۵تست و اتمام فصل ۳
دینی >>1h>>دوره ی درس ۳و ۴ از رو خلاصه درسنامه مهروماه
فیزیک>>18:15_21:15
15تست حرکت     '75
مرور >>4:10h
زبان >>10t گرامردرس ۳ 
تو مثلثات و حرکت شناسی باید بیشتر تست کار بشه
12 :20: ساعت کل مطالعه

----------


## unlimited_2004

> *سلام خدمت تمامی عزیزان
> **اول از همه از عنوانی که انتخاب کردم معذرت میخوام...شاید جنبه تبلیغاتی داشته باشه ولی مجبور بودم این طور عنوان رو انتخاب کنم تا افراد بیشتری از این طرح خیر استفاده کنند.
> *
> در این طرح با بررسی شرایط مختلف اومدم دانش آموزان رو به 3 دسته عمده تقسیم کردم:
> 1. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند و تا به این جای کار نتیجه و تراز دلخواه شون (تراز لااقل بالای 6000 ) رو گرفتند.
> 2. دانش آموزانی که با برنامه آزمون جلو رفتند ولی نتیجه خوبی نگرفتند و امیدشون رو از دست دادند تقریبا.
> 3. دانش آموزانی که اصلا با برنامه خاصی پیش نرفتند و تقریبا استارت جدی هم برای کنکور 1400 نزدند.
> 
> خب ، الان با دانش آموزان دسته اول و اون دوستانی که مسیرشون مشخص بوده از قبل یا مشاور دارن خداحافظی می کنم و براشون آرزوی موفقیت دارم، خدافظتون باشه.
> ...


سلام روزتون بخیر
من کنکوری ۱۲ میام به دو فصل از فیزیک پایه منظور فیزیک دهم فصل اول و دوم نرسیدن به اضافه بخشی از فصل اول فیزیک دوازدهم و برای جبران عدم تسلط روی این فصل ها می خوام دینامیک را از برنامه مطالعاتی کنکور حذف کنم تا زمانش رو برای قسمت های بدون تسلط فیزیک گفتم بذارم از نظر شما حذف کردن فصل دینامیک کار اشتباهی هست مبحث مشترک با بقیه فصل ها داره و ممکن هست که روی یادگیری بقیه فصل ها اختلال ایجاد کنه میشه لطفاً بگید ممنون

----------


## ahmad01

سلام من میخوام این برنامه رو شروع کنم برنامه جمع بندیش قرار نمیگیره ؟ اگه طبق این برنامه رفتیم جمع بندی چه کنیم ؟؟؟

----------


## Zolghadr

بیداری:۶
زیست>>2h
فیزیک>>2h
32تست
زبان : '۷۵
۳۷تست لغت درس ۴
ریاضی>>2h
27تست
ادبیات>>۷۰'
17تست
شیمی >>'۹۰
۳۰تست فصل ۲ یازدهم
ساعت مطالعه
9:55
تعداد تست:143

----------


## ry__sgrni

> up


ببخشید تنها و جدا ازمون دادن اشکالی نداره ؟! چون به یه مشاور که گفتم گفت اشتباهه محضه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> ببخشید تنها و جدا ازمون دادن اشکالی نداره ؟! چون به یه مشاور که گفتم گفت اشتباهه محضه


متوجه منظورت نشدم
یعنی از آزمونای طول سال جدا بشی؟

----------


## ry__sgrni

> متوجه منظورت نشدم
> یعنی از آزمونای طول سال جدا بشی؟


از قلمچی جدا که شدم چون خیلی عقب افتادم
خواستم با برنامه دوپینگ شما پیش برم ولی چون آزمونایی که شما تعیین کردید از بودجه ی قلمچی خارج هستن مجبورم خودم پرینت بگیرم و ازمون بدم بدون تراز و رتبه
با مشاوری که در میون گذاشتم گفت کاملا اشتباهه و الان من کامل گیجم..

----------


## mahdi_artur

> از قلمچی جدا که شدم چون خیلی عقب افتادم
> خواستم با برنامه دوپینگ شما پیش برم ولی چون آزمونایی که شما تعیین کردید از بودجه ی قلمچی خارج هستن مجبورم خودم پرینت بگیرم و ازمون بدم بدون تراز و رتبه
> با مشاوری که در میون گذاشتم گفت کاملا اشتباهه و الان من کامل گیجم..


رتبه و تراز قلمچی که ... (شما چیزی تحت عنوان تراز و رتبه از دست ندادی)
تنها چیزایی که از دست میدی با شرکت نکردن در آزمون
 1) مشکلات و نواقص مطالعاتی دو یا سه هفته مطالعه ات رو دیگه نمیدونی که چیه
 2) روند پیشرفت خودت با توجه به درصدای آزمون های قبلی رو هم نمیتونی متوجه بشی
3) نیروی محرکه ای تحت عنوان "شرکت اجباری در آزمون" وجود نداره که اگر یک روز خواستی شل کنی و درس نخونی نزاره که پیوستگی ات از دست بره.
4) مدیریت زمان و بطور کلی مهارت های آزمون دادن و مواجه شدن با سوالات چندین درس در یک زمان محدود (که این بیشتر در آزمون های جامع ملاکه تا مرحله ای ولی به هر حال نیازه چند تا آزمون بدی و این مهارت ها داخلش تمرین بشه.) 
خب چاره چیه؟
حالا که از برنامه کلی قلمچی جدا شدی و مچ شدن باهاش واست سخته
میای خودت از خودت آزمون میگیری / درصد میگیری / رفع اشکال میکنی / واسه خودت تعهد به آزمون دادن ایجاد میکنی تا پیوستگی ات حفظ بشه. / مهارت های آزمون دادن و مدیریت زمان و بازگشت رو تمرین میکنی تا در آزمون های جامع آخر سال بهتر بتونی با روند کنکور خودتو عادت بدی.

----------


## ry__sgrni

> رتبه و تراز قلمچی که ... (شما چیزی تحت عنوان تراز و رتبه از دست ندادی)
> تنها چیزایی که از دست میدی با شرکت نکردن در آزمون
>  1) مشکلات و نواقص مطالعاتی دو یا سه هفته مطالعه ات رو دیگه نمیدونی که چیه
>  2) روند پیشرفت خودت با توجه به درصدای آزمون های قبلی رو هم نمیتونی متوجه بشی
> 3) نیروی محرکه ای تحت عنوان "شرکت اجباری در آزمون" وجود نداره که اگر یک روز خواستی شل کنی و درس نخونی نزاره که پیوستگی ات از دست بره.
> 4) مدیریت زمان و بطور کلی مهارت های آزمون دادن و مواجه شدن با سوالات چندین درس در یک زمان محدود (که این بیشتر در آزمون های جامع ملاکه تا مرحله ای ولی به هر حال نیازه چند تا آزمون بدی و این مهارت ها داخلش تمرین بشه.) 
> خب چاره چیه؟
> حالا که از برنامه کلی قلمچی جدا شدی و مچ شدن باهاش واست سخته
> میای خودت از خودت آزمون میگیری / درصد میگیری / رفع اشکال میکنی / واسه خودت تعهد به آزمون دادن ایجاد میکنی تا پیوستگی ات حفظ بشه. / مهارت های آزمون دادن و مدیریت زمان و بازگشت رو تمرین میکنی تا در آزمون های جامع آخر سال بهتر بتونی با روند کنکور خودتو عادت بدی.


خیلی ممنون از راهنماییت  :Yahoo (1):

----------

